# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Si vjen bashkimi kombëtar?

## Anton

Te nderuar


 diku tjeter kam thene se ne , te gjithe ne , ne pergjithesi per te analizuar realitetin jemi relativisht te zot.

Kur vjen puna per te nxjerre konkluzione dhe per te marre vendime dhe per ti realizuar ato mbesim ne klase 99 %.

Nejse une deshiroj qe kjo teme " Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve tona" 
te behet nje teme diskutimi ku te hidhen ide sesi mund te realizohet ky bashkim.

Pra te hidhen ide konkrete.

----------


## Dita

*Anton* 

Si pergjigje te pare per pyetjen tende, po vendos ate cka eshte diskutuar deri tani tek forumi Albasoul.

Pershendetje
Dita!

----------


## Dita

*anton1as*
Deputet
Posts: 181
(8/3/01 5:44:05 am)
Reply 
Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Te dashur bashkatdhetare,

nuk deshiroj qe te zgjatem me fjale,por kam vetem nje die te thjeshte ,por shume te veshtire per tu realizuar.

Ideja eshte e vjeter dhe me sa kam degjuar here pas here jane munduar atdhetare te ndryshem per ta vene ne jete dhe nuk di ne cfare eshte bere.

Per nje gje jam i bindur:

Realizimi i saj e afron bashkimin shqiptar me shume se te gjithe diskutimet per te. Ideja eshte ndertmi i rruges se shkrurter Durres-Kukes.

E di shume mire qe shume nga ne,bile une i pari, jemi kundra bashkepunimit me qeverine e komunistat dhe se ata nuk kane asnje interes ne kete ide ose te vetmin interes qe kane eshte vjedhja e fondeve dhe e meritave.
Dhe per te realizuar kete projekt jemi te detyruar te bashkepunojme me ta, por them se duke ditur rendesine       afatgjate te projektit mund te bejme ndonje kompromis.

E kam shume te qarte qe duhen miliona $, por ne rast se bashkohemi ne qe kemi mbaruar ne perendim them se            mund tia arrijme.

Shnet Anton!



*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 320
(8/28/01 4:30:13 pm)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Nje iluzion i humbur?

Apo jo?

Shnet Anton! 



*Torollaku*
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 149
(8/28/01 11:19:22 pm)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Asgje nuk eshte iluzion Anton.Duhet vetem pune dhe bashkepunim i ndersjellte midis shqiptareve.
Shqiperia e Madhe eshte cik zor te behet.Nuk do ta lejojne fuqite e medha.Kam besimin se do te krijohet nje shtet i ri shqiptar(per kete kam nje pikepyetje te madhe) atje ku sot eshte Kosova.Ne se ky shtet do te kete emrin "Dardania" atehere eshte e kote qe flasim per bashkim trojesh shqiptare."Dardania" do te jete nje shtet i banuar nga "dardanet" dhe jo nga shqiptaret e Kosoves.Gjuha e ketij shteti do te jete "dardanishtja" dhe jo   shqipja.Ne se ne veshet e shqiptareve patriote , keto nuk tingellojne si dy gjera te ndryshme,por e njejta gjuhe me emra te ndryshem , te jeni te sigurt qe ne veshet e evropianeve dhe amerikaneve jane krejtesisht te ndryshme...
E vetmja menyre qe te pretendojme BASHKIM eshte te quhet Kosova,"Shqiperia e Veriut".Cdo emer pa komponentin "Shqiperi" synon ne vazhdimin e percarjes se Kombit Shqiptar ne dy shtete dhe me vone ne dy kombe te ndryshme).Si shembull merr Qipron me Greqine.Degjova gjithashtu se Rugova shpalli dhe flamurin e  ketij shteti:Sfond blu(!!!???) dhe shqiponjen dykrenare te zeze ne mes.Sa per himnin kombetar nuk kam informacion, por ka mundesi te mos jete i njejte me "Rreth Flamurit te Perbashkuar".  Qofsha i gabuar Toro. 



*Enip*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 98
(8/29/01 3:41:12 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Per kete projekt qe propozon mos gaboj ka bere nje thirrje edhe ish kryeministri Majko,por ama me thua dot se sa ka vajtur shuma e parave ne llogarine bankare qe u hap atehere ne banke?????



*ulise33*
Deputet
Posts: 156
(8/29/01 5:04:16 am)
Reply 
re.

Kjo rruge eshte me te vertete shume e rendesishme.Rruget ne Shqiperi po ndertohen me nje ritm aq te ngadalte sa te duket se Shqiperia asnjehere nuk do te kete rruge normale.Anton jo ne duhet te paguajme per kete rruge.Mjaft taksa paguajne te afermit tane atje apo edhe ne kur dalim nga vendi.Une mendoj se jo parate jane problemi por indiferenca socialiste,psh. lexova diku se nga kufiri deri ne Tropoje jane vetem 8 km dhe jane ne nje gjendje shume te keqe.Besoj se panvaresia e afert e Kosoves do t`a zgjidhe kete ceshtje.Nuk duhet te presim nga te huajt ,por duhet ne shqiptaret ta bejme.



*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1353
(3/2/02 10:46:59 am)
Reply 
Ide tjeter konkrete

Te nderuar diku tjeter kam thene se ne , te gjithe ne , ne pergjithesi per te analizuar realitetin jemi relativisht te zot.

Kur vjen puna per te nxjerre konkluzione dhe per te marre vendime dhe per ti realizuar ato mbesim ne klase 99 %.

Nejse une deshiroj qe kjo teme " Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve tona" 
te behet nje teme diskutimi ku te hidhen ide sesi mund te realizohet ky bashkim.

Pra te hidhen ide.

Mua me lindi keto dite nje ide tjeter.
Para tre ditesh gjermanet u ndane perfundimisht nga DM nje monedhe shume e qendrueshme dhe simbol i mireqenies dhe bashkimit gjerman.

Tani duke ditur se ne kosove monedha zyrtare eshte Euro , pse te mos fusi dhe RSH euron si monedhe zyrtare?

Teknikisht besoj eshte e mundur e ka bere Mali i Zi.

Kritikave te nacionalisteve do t´ju pergjigjesha : kur gjermanet u ndane prej DM, ne nuk duhet te kemi asnje frige te "humbin" lekun.
Ky mendoj do te ishte jo vetem nje hap i mire ne aspektin ekonomik , do te na bashkonte me shume me ekonomine europiane do te sillte kursime duke mos patur kembim ne lek.    Per aspektin ekonomik duhet te studiohet pervoja e Malit te Zi, por dhe drejt bashkimit faktik me Kosoven.

E besoj qe europianet , nuk do te kishin gje kundra.

Ballkanasit e tjere po, po kujt po i bahet vone!

Kete ide kisha!

Si mendoni?

Shnet Anton!

PS ate idene me rrugen Durres- Kukes e kane marre komunistet persiper sepse ka financime nga europa ku i lene ata milionat me i ike prej duarve. 

Edited by: anton1as at: 3/2/02 10:50:15 am




*Space Ace*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 18
(3/8/02 3:44:29 am)
Reply 
Re: Leku, DM dhe Euro

Nuk e gjej aspak me vend kete ide te heqjes se monedhes shqiptare, dhe zevendesimin e saj me Euro. Kjo per disa arsye. Pikesepari, dhe me kryesorja, Shqiperia nuk eshte akoma pjesetare ne BE, dhe futja e Euro-s ne kursin legal thjesht nuk eshte logjike. Vertet Mali i Zi e ka futur, por a ka bere vertet dicka me mend? Fakti qe ata perdorin Euro, as i afron e as i largon me Evropen, sepse jane te tjere faktore qe e percaktojne kete afrim. Sa per Kosoven, ajo eshte ende protektorat nderkombetar (Evropian, te themi, deri diku), dhe si i tille do s'do ate         monedhe do te perdore (mos te harrojme se leshimi i nje monedhe vetjake te Kosoves do te ishte hapi i pare publik drejt pavaresise formale, gje te ciles te huajt i ruhen, te pakten per momentin). Kurse arsyeja qe gjermanet u ndane nga DM, nuk eshte shume (per te mos thene fare) e ngjashme me arsyen per te cilen ne (RSH) u dashka te ndahemi me lekun. Duhet patur parasysh (mes te tjerash) qe kjo ndarje nga DM (dhe nga     monedhat perkatese te shteteve te tjera), erdhi si rezultat i nje pune disa dhjeteravjecare, ku u moren parasysh tregues ekonomike te shkuar e te ardhshem, dhe u bene llogaritje te imta qe nuk u kryen per disa dite. Mjafton te permendim faktin se kursi i kembimit Euro-Lit eshte 1936.27, nje shifer qe per shume mund te duket qesharake, por qe ne fakt nuk eshte aspak e tille.
Nuk duhen pare vetem te mirat qe do te mund te sillte kalimi ne Euro (te cilat padyshim ekzistojne), por duhen analizuar imtesisht edhe pasojat negative qe do te sillte ky nderrim kursi. Dhe nje pyetje te fundit: Perse u dashka te nderrojme monedhen tone, nderkohe qe nje shtet si Mbreteria e Bashkuar (qe "rastesisht"   eshte anetare ne BE) nuk e ka nderruar, dhe per momentin nuk e ka fare ne mend ta beje nje gje te tille??? 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1375
(3/8/02 4:41:38 am)
Reply 
Re: Leku, DM dhe Euro

Interesant ,

me sa di une qellimi strategjik i RSH i pranuar nga te gjithe eshte anetaresimi ne EU.( ka individe qe jane kundra , por besoj jane nje pakice)

Pra futja e Euros eshte afrim ndaj atij qellimi.

Sa per Britanine , ju lutem, eshte nje analogji pak e tepruar. E mesa di une dhe Blair deshiron futjen ne Euro e une jam i bindur se nuk do te jete e larget dita.

E sa per ne Kosove mendoj se eshte shume me e veshtire rruga: monedhe e pavarur atje dhe ne RSH, bashkim me RSH , bashkim monedhash e pastaj se bashku Euro sesa qe sot bashkim monedhash Euro nje hap i madh drejt bashkimit faktik.


Nga Euro nuk ka asnje te keqe, pervec asaj te rremes , "humbje te identitetik Kombetar".

Euro nuk te afron me Europen?
Ju lutem pse e futen europianet euron ?

Anton!




*Space Ace*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 19
(3/8/02 6:04:46 am)
Reply 
re:

Sigurisht qe pranimi ne BE eshte qellimi kryesor per momentin ne RSH, por une them qe ky bashkim as afrohet e as largohet me Euron. Ne kete diskutim nuk dua ti meshoj tezes se identitetit kombetar, sepse as une nuk shoh kercenim te tij nqse futet Euro, por them qe nuk eshte as vendi e as koha. Kini parasysh qe Mbreteria e Bashkuar nuk u fut ne Euro jo vetem sepse nuk deshi, por edhe se ne disa fusha nuk permbushte parametrat e   vendosur nga Banka Evropiane, parametra qe edhe Greqia e Italia i arriten me shume mund e sakrifica, te cilat Britanikeve, per momentin, nuk ju duken me vend (ky eshte mendimi i tyre, jam shume dakord). 
Ndersa per Kosoven, e kam thene edhe here tjeter, nuk shoh bashkim te saj me RSH ne nje shtet te vetem (mgjse e deshiroj), keshtuqe rruga e pare qe propozoni me duket pa vend, kurse e dyta nuk mendoj se realizohet pa futjen tone ne BE.

Pershendetje 




*konservatore*
Deputet
Posts: 124
(3/8/02 10:28:04 am)
Reply 
Re: Ide tjeter konkrete

Antoni kerkon ide konkrete sesi mund te behet bashkimi i trojeve tona.

Une po jap mendimin tim sesi dhe nese ky qellim i madh mund te realizohet.


Fillojme me analizen e diteve te sotme.

Kosova eshte nen protektorat nderkombetar dhe kjo nuk dihet saktesisht se per sa kohe akoma. Mundesia me e madhe eshte qe kjo te zgjate shume, une mendoj mbi 10 vjet. Pra minimumi per 10 vjet nuk mund te behet fjale per nje bashkim formal. Por nderkohe mund te punohet fare mire per bashkimin real. Dhe kjo mund te filloje me bashkimin qe mund te zhvillohet midis ekonomive tona.

Hapi i pare per nje ekonomi te forte do te ishte nje shtet ekzistent ligjor, i fuqishem sa per te mbajtur nen kontroll popullsine e vet, te kishte ne dore rendin dhe te vinte ne zbatim ligjet qe do te fuqizonin ekonomine.

Ne Kosove kete shtet nuk e kemi, ai tani sapo fitoi mundesine qe te deshmoje se mund te ndertohet. Pra do te duhen vite te tera qe ai te realizohet.

Ne Shqiperi shteti ekziston formalisht, pretendohet se kemi nje qeveri, por qe ne menyre te padiskutueshme i merr urdhrat dhe qeveriset nga jashte.

Cilet jane faktoret qe e bejne Shqiperine ti bindet ndikimit te huaj. Nese lexohet shtypi evropian apo ai amerikan (qe ne pergjithesi nuk perkthehet ne Shqiperi) mund te shihet fare qarte se sido qe te jete Shqiperia do te jete e detyruar ti bindet planeve qe jane marre persiper per Ballkanin, kjo sepse Shqiperia eshte e varur nga ndihmat dhe kredite e huaja, nga investimet e huaja. Pra ky eshte nje fakt, dicka qe nuk mund ta mohojme sado qe te hiqemi se jemi nacionaliste. Pra brenda ketij realiteti te shohim se cmund te ndryshojme dhe si ta kthejme per te miren tone.

Qe ekziston nje plan i perendimit per Ballkanin kjo eshte evidente, perfshi Shqiperine dhe Kosoven. Ky plan mesa arrij te kuptoj une eshte qe ne nje te ardhme (qe me fjale eshte e afert, por me vepra une vete besoj se eshte shume e larget) Shqiperia do te integrohet ne Bashkimin Evropian. Integrimi politik do te jete i vonuar, por ai ekonomik ka filluar prej shume kohesh.

Pra ne kuadrin e globalizimit te ekonomise mund te perfitojme dhe marredheniet ekonomike midis Kosoves dhe Shqiperise ti forcojme.


*1-*
Plani per ndertimin e autostrades Tirane-Kosove duhet te behet realitet. Ne ndertimin e tij do te angazhoheshin me qindra punetore ne te dy anet e kufirit qe do te sillte nje angazhim te krahut te lire te punes qe eshte me shumice ne te anet e kufirit.

*2-*
Ndertimi i kesaj autostrade do te mundesonte mobilitetin e popullates ne te kahet, do te mundesonte qarkullimin e mallrave per ne Kosove nga porti i Durresit (pra ndikime pozitive ne doganat shqiptare), apo edhe nga qytete te tjera te Shqiperise. Tregjet e te dy shteteve do te hapeshin per njeri-tjetrin. Cfare mallrash mund te pretendojme se do te shesim tek njeri-tjetri?
Ato do te jene mallra te konsumit te perditshem, te industrise ushqimore, te industrise se lehte apo te artizanatit. 
Investimet e huaja do te benin te mundur shfrytezimin e burimeve minerale te Kosoves, nderkohe qe portet shqiptare do te sherbenin per eksportimin e tyre pas perpunimit. Mitrovica eshte pasuria e Kosoves dhe per te duhet bere cmos qe te mos lihet ne duart e keqia.



*3-*
Zhvillimi i turizmit ne Shqiperi do te bente qe shqiptaret e Kosoves te vinin me deshire per te kaluar pushimet e tyre ne Shqiperi. Shume prej tyre preferojne tani te shkojne ne Mal te Zi, Bullgari, Turqi apo Greqi per arsye se jane terrene qe ata i njohin dhe ne te cilet ata ndihen te sigurte se nuk do tu ndodhe gje. Pra ato gjenden perballe Shqiperise si nje destinacion turistik po aq skeptike sac jane edhe te huajt. Shqiperise per te zhvilluar    turizmin i duhet
-rend, siguri
-investime te medha, por edhe te vogla (ketu mund te nxiten biznesmene nga Kosova meqe mundesite e tyre ekonomike jane me te medha se ato te shqiptareve te Shqiperise per te investuar)
-te organizohen gjithashtu ture turistike ne Kosove, se edhe ajo ka natyre te mrekullueshme malore dhe turizmi malor mund te merrte nje zhvillim te konsiderueshem. Kosovaret e shijojne natyren e tyre, do te ishte mire qe ate ta njihnin dhe shqiptaret e Shqiperise, sidomos ata te jugut qe pothuajse nuk e njohin fare, qe jane mbytur me propaganden antikombetare te shtypit shqiptar te fillimit te viteve 90, qe krijuan gogolin Kosove, dhe qe per here te pare pane se shqiptaret e Kosoves ishin njerez pa brire ne 1999, kur i priten deri edhe ne shtepite e tyre.


*4-*
Diskutimi nese Euro duhet te futet ne Shqiperi apo jo.

Ne Kosove Euro eshte futur ne qarkullim ashtu sikurse dhe ne Gjermani ne 1 janar te ketij viti. Dhe ne Gjermani gjermanet hoqen dore perfundimisht nga monedha e tyre fisnike Deutsche Mark. 
Pra Antoni shtron pyetjen se pse edhe ne Republiken e Shqiperise te mos futet Euro si monedhe shqiptare.


- Se pari do te thosha se pozita e Shqiperise ne kete pike nuk perngjan me asnjeren nga ato te vendeve te permendura me lart. Kosova nuk eshte akoma shtet sovran, Gjermania eshte shtet qe vendos per politikat ekonomike te Evropes, ekonomia gjermane eshte percaktuese ne ecurine e nje monedhe si ajo e Euros dhe Gjermania eshte shtet sovran.
Po keshtu edhe Mali i Zi e ka futur Euron si monedhe zyrtare, per te njejten arsye sikurse edhe ne Kosove, ndryshimi i vetem eshte se ketu vendimin e mori vete qeveria malazese

Po Shqiperia cfare eshte? 
Nje shtet sovran, por sovraniteti i te cilit cenohet rregullisht ne drejtimin politik, por edhe ate ekonomik per arsye se jemi te varur drejtpersedrejti nga E Huaja. Pra jemi qe jemi te varur, pse te mos e pranojme plotesisht kete varesi? Shumica derrmuese e emigranteve shqiptare gjenden ne vende te BE, qarkullimi i parase do te ishte me i lehte.

Por duhet te kemi parasysh 

-se futja e euros do te ligjeronte plotesisht varesine nga politika monetare e Bankes Qendrore Evropiane nderkohe qe ne kembim ne nuk do te merrnim asgje. Gjermania vertet ka sakrifikuar monedhen e vet, por ama fiton shume sepse fuqia e saj politike rritet nderkohe qe forca e saj ekonomike e ben vendin me te fuqishem ne Evrope. Pra ne nuk kemi status te ngjashem me c'mund te kete Greqia, Italia apo Portugalia qe nese kane    probleme ne ekonomi dhe nuk e perballojne dot forcen e euros ndihmohen nga ECB dhe nxiten qe te permiresojne politikat e tyre ekonomike.
Jeta e tyre ekonomike eshte krejtesisht e organizuar dhe e integruar, e jona jo.
Po Mali i ZI atehere? Mali i ZI synon pavaresine nga Jugosllavia e prandaj eshte i interesuar vete qe ta pavaresoje veten nga Dinari. Eshte nje mase drejt pavaresise.


Nje alternative tjeter do te ishte qe kursi i Lekut 1:1 me ate te Euros, por edhe kjo eshte per t'u pare me skepticizem.

Mund te tregoj per tre shtete per te cilat ky eksperiment eshte provuar

Argjentina 1:1 me US $
Brazili 1:1 me US$
Austria 1:1 me DM

Nga keto eksperimente i pari tregoi se deshtoi, Argjentina qe ndoshta i pari vend qe deshmoi se edhe shtetet mund te falimentojne.

Brazili ka dale i fituar nga masat qe ka ndjekur. 
Ne janar te 1999 Banka Qendore e Brazilit njoftoi se Reali (monedha braziliane) nuk do te qendronte me e lidhur me dollarin. Cvleresimi qe iu be ne kete menyre monedhes beri qe ekonomia braziliane te ringrihej gjate atij viti dhe vitit ne vazhdim. Vetem ne vitin 2000 ne Brazil pati 30 Miliarde US$ investime direkte (pra jo kredite bankash).

Austria e mbajti monedhen e vet ne nje kurs fiks me marken gjermane qe prej vitit 1973. Pra ekonomia austriake duhet te luftonte qe te perballonte nje monedhe te forte si ajo gjermane. Suksesi lidhet (sic e shpjegojne) me faktin qe ne Austri nuk u dyshua asnjehere per drejtesine e vendimit qe shilinga te ishte e  varur nga marka gjermane dhe Bankes Kombetare Austriake nuk iu desh kurre te nderhynte me masa shume te fuqishme. 

Tani sa mund ta gjeje veten Shqiperia ne nje krahasim me Austrine? 
Ekonomia austriake u ngrit ne menyre te vazhdueshme pas mbarimit te luftes dhe rritja e saj ekonomike e justifikonte mbajtjen e nje monedhe te forte.

Ekonomia shqiptare nuk i ploteson keto kushte. Nje monedhe shume e forte ate nuk do ta ndihmonte. FMN dhe Banka Boterore percaktojne poltikat tona ekonomike dhe na tregojne sesi duhet te levizim me kursin e monedhes.
Dhe kerkesa qe kane ata ndaj vendeve te cilat i kreditojne eshte te mbajne nje monedhe jo te forte.


Pra une vete jam skeptike. 
Nese kjo ide do te shtrohej vertet ne politiken shqiptare dhe une te isha vendimmarrese, do te mblidhja nje keshill te ekonomisteve e financiereve me te mire shqiptare dhe me mendimin e tyre do te shkoja ne nje referendum, dhe popullit ti jepej mundesia te vendoste.
Dhe pastaj FMN do te jepte veton ose miratimin per te.
Ky eshte realiteti i vendit tone- vend ne zhvillim.




*Nese dalim nga ekonomia

C'mund te behet akoma?

Ne sistemin arsimor*

do te kishte mundesi te medha duke filluar me unifikimin e programit te shkollave fillore, tetevjecare e te mesme, ne programe te ngjashme te universiteteve.                            Mesuesit duhet te cohen per dhenie e marrje eksperience si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi. Profesoret te shkembehen, te bejne seminare te perbashketa, te krijohen institute te perbashketa pertej ndarjes kufitare ne te gjitha fushat e dijes   studentet te kene mundesi te levizin mes dy universiteteve dhe te kene mundesi te bejne praktika ne firma te Kosoves e Shqiperise. 


*Ne fushen e kultures* 
Ne organizimin e veprimtarive te perbashketa ne te gjitha zhanret e artit, organizimi i nje festivali te perbashket te kenges, i nje Miss-Shqiptarja te perbashket, i nje festivali te teatrove, filmave e keshtu me radhe.


*Ne fushen e sportit mund te zhvillohet po kjo gje.*



Pra mundesite jane reale dhe keto jashte politikes zhvillohen me lehte. Atyre duhet t'u jepet mundesi te afirmohen per disa vjet dhe te rrisin dashamiresine e popullsise shqiptare ne te dy anet e kufirit per njeri-tjetrin. Bashkimi ne kete menyre do te ije ne menyre natyrale. 

Kosova nderkohe do te kete mundesine te behet shtet, dhe atehere do te kemi mundesi te flasim edhe per bashkimin formal.

Bahkimi real pra eshte plotesisht i mundshem dhe ai per mendimin tim ka kohe qe ka filluar.



Nderime
Konservatore 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1389
(3/11/02 4:51:40 am)
Reply 
Re: Ide tjeter konkrete

Une nuk jam specialist i ekonomise dhe me shume se disa argumente te pergjitheshme nuk mund te sjell. Euro ne RSH:

Qe kjo eshte e mundur teknikisht me duket eshte e vertetuar nga pervoja e Malit te Zi. Une nuk u njof parametrat ekonomike te tij , por dhe aq te ndryshme me RSH nuk besoj te jene.


Te mirat e Euros.

1. Nuk ka me spekullim me lekun 
(te gjithe e dime se ne mungese te tregut normal finaciar shume here spekullante te ndryshem (bile shume te dyshimte) kane perfituar e kane mashtruar kursimtaret e thejshte shqiptare)

2. Te gjitha kostot e kembimit bien.
Duke ditur se ekonomia jone eshte e varur nga importet kjo do te thote se mund te ulen paksa cmimet qe do te thote rritje te fuqise blerese e kjo nuk eshte vecse gje e mire.

3. Nuk mundet qe banka shqiptare dhe politika shqiptare ne pergjithesi te luaje me inflacionin si te doje. Eshte e pamundur te prodhoje banka shqiptare lek(euro)

4. Lehteson investimet e huaja ne RSH
( e qarte)

Une nuk shof asnje te keqe ne rast se RSH ka si monedhe Euro.
Nje varesi me e madhe nga komuniteti europian une nuk e shof si te keqe ne rast se qellimi yne strategjik eshte futja ne ate komunitet.

Pershendetje,

Anton!


PS 

Pikat e tjera:

Me e rendesishmja me duket bashkimi ne ARSIM.

Qe eshte me i thjeshti per tu realizuar, per mendimin tim.

Duhet qe sa me shpejt te ngrihet nje komision i perbashket.

Por mbi te gjitha duhet qe universitet te bashkepunojne, 

Sidomos deget, gjuhesi. letersi, pedagogji.

Shkollat e mesme duhet te bashkepunojne.

Per keto bashkepunime nuk duhet te priten komisionet e vendimet e burokrateve , por duhet te kete inisiativa private.





*Space Ace*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 21
(3/11/02 5:24:18 am)
Reply 
Re:

Analiza e konservatore mu duk shume e argumentuar dhe serioze. Mbi te gjitha ne te u analizuan disa ceshtje me shume rendesi qe vertet i kemi ne dore, dhe mund te bejme shume ne keto drejtime. Jam shume dakord me bashkerendimin e puneve ne Arsim, Kulture dhe Shkence, por sic e kam thene edhe ne diskutime te tjera, nuk jam per lenien e ketyre ceshtjeve vetem ne doren e iniciatives private dhe spontanitetit, sepse mendoj se keshtu nuk mund te shkohet shume larg. Perkundrazi, jam per nxitjen sa me shume te nismave ne nivele institucionale, gje qe do te krijonte baza te shendosha per realizimin e qellimeve ne te ardhmen. Si shembull, dua te sjell p.sh Kongresin E Drejtshkrimit ne Tirane, 1972, qe per mendimin tim eshte nje nga aktet me   pozitive (per te mos thene i vetmi) te regjimit komunist. Vertet qe shume perfundime te ketij Kongresi vazhdojne te kontestohen edhe sot, por ky Kongres ishte nje shembull i bashkerenedimit te puneve. Vete fakti qe ne te moren pjese gjuhetare, artiste, mesues e kerkues nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare (perfshi shqiptaret Arbereshe) i jep atij rendesi te vecante historike dhe tregon se me nisma institucionale mund te arrihet shume.     Ndersa per nismat ekonomike, mendoj se pikesepari duhet te behen projekte serioze (kuptohet ne bashkepunim), sepse per kryerjen e veprave te ndryshme dihet qe duhen financime te medha, qe pa ndihmen e te tjereve (fatkeqesisht) nuk mund te realizohen, por te mos harrojme qe financimet jepen vetem ne baze te projekteve konkrete, qe mendoj se specialistet tane jane ne gjendje t'i bejne.

Pershendetje 




[b9anton1as[/b]
i Djathte
Posts: 1390
(3/11/02 5:27:52 pm)
Reply 
Vetem keto leri te lutem

Degjo sa per ate kongresin e poshtersite e tjera te komunisteve me mire leri te lutem.

Ca te mire kishte ai kongres kur vepra e shkrimtarit me te madh te shqipes ishte e ndaluar?

Apo kur gjuha u perdhunua ne ate fare feje?

Se mos vish e me thuash se kishte diskutime te lira gjuhesore ne ate kongres?

Keto tregoja naj enveristi injorant kosovar apo naj anetari te partise komuniste , por jo neve qe kemi jetuar ne RSH.

Nejse se dola jashte teme.




*Space Ace*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 22
(3/12/02 4:05:25 am)
Reply 
Re:

Degjo anton1as,
Pikesepari, me ke lodhur me enveristet kosovare (qe nuk e mora vesh fare pse i fute ne valle) dhe me anetaret e partise komuniste. Nuk e di por verej ne diskutimet e tua, qe vend e pavend perdor vetem keto fjale e asgje tjeter. S'e mora vesh pse i percaktove enveristet kosovare, dhe nuk the thjesht komunistet ne pergjithesi, sic thua pothuaj gjithmone. Nuk e kuptoj ku do te dalesh. 
Pikesedyti, e thashe edhe me lart qe vendimet e atij Kongresi jane edhe sot te kontestuara, nuk me takon mua te jap gjykime, secili ka mendimin e vet. E solla vetem si shembull te nje inisiative institucionale te mirefillte, ku moren pjese pak a shume te gjithe dhe thashe nuk duhet te jete e vetmja.
Pikesetreti, ku e pe "perdhunimin e gjuhes ne ate fare feje"? Ne njehsimin dhe standartizimin e saj, gje qe solli koherence ne programet shqipe ne te gjithe anet e kufirit?? Ne futjen e fjaleve te reja ne vend te fjave te huaja? Apo ne shtrimin me ne fund te nje gramatike te rregullt, qe ti mesa duket nuk e zoteroke fort mire? Sigurisht qe kishte te meta ne kete Kongres, por nuk mendoj se mqse u mbajt ne nje periudhe te erret te historise sone, duhet te merret i gjithi sic eshte dhe te hidhet ne kosh te plehrave.

pershendetje dhe me falni se edhe une dola nga tema... 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1393
(3/12/02 8:26:37 am)
Reply 
Re: Re:

Per sqarim e ta mbyllim kete diskutim.

I kam permendur per te vetmen aresye sepse jane te vetmit shqiptare qe do te mund te besonit ato qe shkruaje.

Ai shembulli qe sjell ti eshte shembull negativ i nderhyrjes se institucioneve, (vetem kjo fjale me ben per te vjelle, ku ka pas ndonje institucion pervec sigurimit ne RSH , po nejse)

Nejse se nuk ka rendesi permbi temen qe diskutojme.
Sa per gjuhen e gramatiken shko lexo diskutimet tek gjuha)

Sot duhet qe patjeter institucionet te bashkepunojne dhe te marrin vendime per kete jemi dakort.

Por une them qe te mos presim institucionet sepse ato jane mbushur me njerez te pa afte, por te mundohemi te bejme dicka vete.

Une per vete nuk ka degjuar te diskutohet kjo tema e forumit ne ndonje vend tjeter, qofte gazeta apo revista apo ku ta di une.

Akademia e shkencave apo univesitetet shqiptare duhet ti kishin hyre ketij diskutimi me kohe, por une nuk e di se per ca jetojne.




*Space Ace*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 25
(3/13/02 3:22:09 am)
Reply 
Re:

Per ato qe the me lart, secili ka mendimin e vet, nuk do te zgjatem me tej, vetem dua te them qe nuk mendoj se institucionet aktuale shqiptare jane te mbushura me te paafte. Me kete nenkuptoj qe ka te paafte, por nuk futen te gjithe ne nje thes.

Ne fakt shkruajta vetem se desha te shtoja disa mendime mbi temen e futjes se Euros ne Shqiperi, qe i lexova ne nje artikull diku:

Te mirat e Euros do te jene si te te gjithe vendeve te tjera Europiane qe e kane vene. Po ato nuk kane thjesht nje monedhe te perbashket po kane nje sistem monetar te perbashket qe eshte me i gjere se thjesht monedha. Kjo do te thote qe politikat bankare koordinohen, Nivelet e normave te interesit jane pak a shume njelloj, etj. Plus keto vende kane hequr doganat mes tyre dhe shume lloj taksash te tjera. Nderkohe qe ne po e futem Euron nuk kemi asgje nga keto te tjerat po thjesht nje menedhe qe eshte jashte kontrollit tone. Do jete njelloj si marka ne Kosove e Maqedoni. PO nuk mund te jete monedhe zyrtare, thjesht te njihet e te kryhen transaksione me te. Po te behet si marka ne Maqedoni p.sh., ajo nuk ka asnje vlere vetem se lehteson turistet e huaj. Kursin e kembimit e percaktojne vete maqedonasit e nuk eshte se ndjekin kursin nderkombetar te dollarit me marken, p.sh. Pra nuk ka funksionin e nje monedhe kombetare po thjesht te nje mjeti qe njihet. Shteti nuk operon me marka ne Maqedoni.  Te futet zyrtarisht Euro ne Shqiperi nuk eshte nje vendim qe lidhet thjesht me ne e deshirat tona. Vendet e BE kane kushte per anetaret e tyre qe duhet te plotesohen para se te hysh ne EURO. Ne qe nuk jemi as kandidate per anetare ne BE nuk na pyet njeri. Te supozojme sikur te ishte e mundur, ekonomia shqiptare nuk eshte e stabilizuar ende dhe nje nga mjetet me te perdorura nga qeverite ne keto raste jane luhatjet e kurseve te kembimit per te ndryshuar oferten e parase ne treg. Duke futur EURO-n (gjithmone flasim si monedhe zyrtare) nuk i ke me keto mudesi se nuk te le njeri ta shkembesh EURO-n ne Shqiperi me $1, nderkohe qe ne vendet e tjera te BE shkembehet me $0.87. Dhe ne Mal te Zi eshte njelloj si puna e markes ne Maqedoni e ne Kosove se nuk mund te jete MONEDHA E VETME ZYRTARE e Malit te Zi. Po te jete puna per kete po te futet EURO, duhet te lihet dhe $, dhe DM, etj.. Deri tani nuk eshte ndier nevoja per nje gje te tille se ekonomia jone nuk mund te krahasohet me ate te Malit te Zi e te Maqedonise. Fakti qe ato e kane bere nje gje te tille ka shume faktore e nje nder ta eshte dhe lufta ne Jugosllavi qe e zhvleftesoi ne menyre drastike dinarin. Nga ana tjeter ne s'kemi dhe ndonej fluks te madhe te huajsh qe ta justifikojen kete gje si vendet e tjera.

pershendetje 




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1399
(3/13/02 6:22:41 am)
Reply 
Re: Re:

Jam shume dakort qe nuk varet nga deshirat tona.

Do te isha shume i interesuar per praktiken e Malit te ZI.

"Te supozojme sikur te ishte e mundur, ekonomia shqiptare nuk eshte e stabilizuar ende "

Kjo nuk besoj te jete pengese.
Ne Kosove gjendja ishte shume me kaotike.


"dhe nje nga mjetet me te perdorura nga qeverite ne keto raste jane luhatjet e kurseve te kembimit per te ndryshuar oferten e parase ne treg. Duke futur EURO-n (gjithmone flasim si monedhe zyrtare) nuk i ke me keto mudesi se nuk te le njeri ta shkembesh EURO-n ne Shqiperi me $1, nderkohe qe ne vendet e tjera te BE shkembehet me $0.87.""

Qeveria jone mund te ndikoje vetem kursin lek-euro e jo kurset e tjera.
Pikeirsht nje nga cudite e per mendimin tim poshtersite me te medha te qeverise si te PD e te PS ishte mos kontrolli i tregut financiar. Ku ka shtet ne europe qe kembimet te behen ne rruge e shteti te mos kete kontrollin minimal permbi te.

Per te bere pastrim parash ne RSH nuk duhet as dy gram tru merr dollare sa te duash shko ne treg e deklaro gjeta nje budalle qe mi bleu me cmim dyfish sesa tregu. Si mund te vertetohet e kunderta. (nuk ka as fature , asgje)

Nejse duhet te iki,
vazhdoj me vone.

Anton!




*i thjeshti*
Deputet
Posts: 159
(3/16/02 2:41:32 pm)
Reply 
uro nuk do te ishte keq.

Une e vura re se gati te gjithe ketu e kane kuptuar se uro eshte vetem nje cope leter qe qarkullon ne 12 vende.Pra ajo qe mundeson egzistencen e saj eshte sistemi monetar i perbashket dhe banka qendrore evropiane qe kete monedhe e emeton,e levron etj.
Ne vendet e zhvilluara ne Evrope keto kushte ka qe pas mbarimit te luftes qe pergatiten.Sidomos ne 1992 me traktatin e Mastrichtit u vendosen ato parametra qe me kenaqjen e te cileve,po qe edhe vullneti i popujve,mund te aderosh ne monedhen e perbashket.
Pra keto vende qe sot perdorin ojron(apo juron),po,kane shprehur vullnetin por me pare kane plotesuar kushtet e paravena.
Tani lind pyetja se si mund te futet euro ne shqiperi kur ekonomia shqiptare eshte totalisht inegzistente.Eshte me vjet drite larg zbatimit te ndonje parametri.Pra eshte shume e larget dita qe shqiperia pas shume "provimeve" te vena nga BCE te mund te zhvilloje edhe referendumin se a do te aderoje apo jo ne euro(me pare duhet te hyje ne BE).

Por ne o miq te nderuar e dime se shpesh ne situata te caktuara nje diçka arrihet edhe "per deduksion" pra nga lart te zbresim poshte per te korrigjuar apo ndertuar çka mungon.
Edhe sot shqiperia nuk ka mundesi as aftesi te ndikoje ne politikat e saja me Lekun pasì ekonomia e saj eshte e varur kryekeput nga BE.Pra eshte sikur qe tani po zbaton rregullat e saj.
Une mendoj se s'do te ishte e gabuar qe uro te barazohet 1=1 me Lekun dhe pas jo shume kohesh te perdore uron si monedhe.
Pra uro do te perdorej si barazim nje me nje dhe jo si merite e zbatimit te parametrave.

Ne vetem e kemi kot pasì vetem kohe humbim.Me mire te hyme qe tani nen "dajakun" e BE me qellim qe te na shtrohet kurrizi me ato rregulla.
Si shembull praktik mjafton te permendim faktin se shqiptaret ne shqiperi nuk punojne por sapo shkojne ne evrope çuditerisht pershtaten rregullave dhe punojne si delet nga mengjesi ne darke. 




*reflektim10*
Deputet
Posts: 102
(3/19/02 11:34:24 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare


dua te rendis disa pika qe per mendimin tim jane argumete pro dhe kundra bashkimit te trojeve shqiptare

Argumentet kundra
1. Shqiperia vete perben nje problem te madh, meqenese gjate kesaj dekade nuk ka mundur te dale ende ne siperfaqe.

2. Mungesa totale e aleateve rajonale apo perendimore qe do te kishin interesa strategjike ne bashkimin e shqiptareve

3. marreveshja e fundit Serbi-Mali i Zi gur nen rrota per statusin e Kosoves


Argumentet pro

1) Pas nje kohe te gjate shqiptaret ne trevat e ndryshme kane mundesi komunikimi midis tyre. Kjo mund te sjelle dhe nje afrim me te madh midis ketyre pjeseve te kombit shqiptar

2) Te gjithe trojet shqiptare jane nen procesin e demokratizimit dhe emancipimit te tyre, rrjedhimisht kjo sjell rritjen e kultures politike e kombetare

3) ne shikim afatgjate. Hapesira shqiptare eshte e banuar homogjenikisht nga shqiptaret, nuk eshte sajese artificiale si fjala vjen Maqedonia, apo federata Serbi-Mali i Zi qe fare lehte mund te shperbehen. Pra mund te krijohen rrethana te favorshme qe evropianet dhe amerikanet te ndryshojne shikimin e tyre gjeopolitik ndaj Ballkanit dhe pse jo te fusin ne planet e tyre krijimin e nje Shqiperie natyrale, thellesisht te integruar ne      Evropen Perendimore dhe qe eshte faktor stabiliteti pasi keshtu mbyllet edhe kapitulli i ceshtjes ende te hapur shqiptare. 


Skenaret e mundshem te hartes shqiptare

1.Skenari maksimalist: Shqiperia e sotme + Kosova + pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonise = Shqiperia

2. Mundesite e tjera: Shqiperia e sotme + Kosova ndersa shqiptaret e Maqedonise nepermjet statusit federal qe mund te evoluoje do te jene te gjendje te marrin vendime te pavarura mbi bashkepunimin ne ekonomi, arsim e kulture me Shqiperine

3. Kosova e pavarur por "e pranguar" juridikisht qe te mos bashkohet me Shqiperine





*Albasoul * 
President
Posts: 1448
(3/28/02 3:28:20 pm)
Reply 
Community Supporter
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare


1. Shqiperia vete perben nje problem te madh, meqenese gjate kesaj dekade nuk ka mundur te dale ende ne siperfaqe.

Shqiperia pati momente te kthimit te shpreses ne vitet 1993-1996 ku rritja ekonomike e Shqiperise qe e dukshme dhe e prekshme, pavaresisht se njerez te vecante per motive politike e lidhin kete zhvillim me firmat piramidale qe pasuan me vone. Ajo qe ndodhi ne 1997 njihet si skenar i thurrur nga qarqe anti-shqiptare qe e shprehen hapur urrejtjen ndaj suksesit te shtetit te ri demokratik, me viziten e dyte ne Berishes ne USA. Lobi       grek gjate asaj vizite kishe organizuar nje edhe nje show sharlatanesh qe u anashkalua nga ish-presidenti duke mos marre pjese fare ne vizite ne ate universitet. Edhe njehere, 10 vjet per mua e per ty jane shume per jetegjatesine e nje kombi jane shume pak.



2. Mungesa totale e aleateve rajonale apo perendimore qe do te kishin interesa strategjike ne bashkimin e shqiptareve

Nese Perendimi nuk do te kish interesa, perse paqeruajtesit prej me shume se 3 vjetesh jane instaluar ne Kosove. Perse Nato ka dislokuar trupa ne Shqiperi. Perse BE kerkon te nxite qeverine shqiptare te beje reforma qe do te mundesonin pranimin e Shqiperise ne kete organizem te ri ekonomik? Perse US ndjek nga kaq afer zhvillimet ne rajonin tone dhe vecanerisht zhvillimet ne Shqiperi, Maqedoni e Kosove? Pra te gjitha keto nuk flasin per mungese deshire nga ana e perendimit per te bashkepunuar me Shqiperine, perkundrazi Shqiperia eshte vendi qe i ofron gjithcka Perendimit, me shume se fqinjet. Nje pozite te favorshme gjeografike qe mund te sherbeje per instalime ushtarake, nje popull me ndjenja miqesie te theksuara ndaj US dhe Perendimit (asnje nga fqinjet nuk ka simpati per US), resurse natyrore te bollshme qe jane joshese per investitoret e ketyre vendeve. Shqiperia eshte nyje e trafikut te mallrave duan apo nuk duan perendimoret. Vecanerisht Italia ka interesa madhore ne Shqiperi dhe jo me kot viziten e pare cdo kryeminister shqiptar e ben ne Rome.



3. marreveshja e fundit Serbi-Mali i Zi gur nen rrota per statusin e Kosoves

Mareveshja e fundit e sllaveve te jugut, jo vetem qe nuk ve gur nen rrota por i hap rrugen pavaresise se Kosoves. Kjo mareveshje nuk ka me ne qender nje "federate" por fjala federate zevendesohet me fjalen "bashkepunim" midis Malit te Zit dhe Serbise si dy njesi te ndara administrative. Mos anashkaloni faktin madhor qe kjo mareveshje, shenon diten zyrtare te vdekjes se ish Jugosllavise. Interpretimet e mbrapshta te        mareveshjes jane thjeshte propagande qe njerez te paguar nga Serbia hedhin ne shtyp e media.




*ReEdD * 
Administrator
Posts: 1006
(3/28/02 11:58:30 pm)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Desha te ndalesha vetem tek pika e trete;

3. marreveshja e fundit Serbi-Mali i Zi gur nen rrota per statusin e Kosoves

Eshte dicka jashtezakonisht e rendesishme per mendimin tim qe termi Jugosllavi tashme do ti perkase historise. Vetem zhdukja e ketij termi (JUGO-SLLAV) eshte dicka teper e madhe, pa marre parasysh arsyet se pse erdhi ky ndryshim.
Megjithate mendoj se eshte shpejte te gezohemi perpara ketij fakti. Termi mund te ndryshoje, por mungon garancia minimale qe cfare ekziston pertej ketij termi nuk do te vazhdoje te ekzistoje ne te ardhmen.

Per mendimin tim, Serbia edhe kete rradhe po mundohet te beje levizjen diplomatike te rradhes. Ajo qe shihet qarte keto kohet e fundit eshte qe Serbia ka nevoje per KOHE. I duhet kohe per tu rimekembur, per te risjelle ne vend dinjitetin e saj te humbur nga politika qorre e Milloshevicit.
Serbia e ka kuptuar tashme qe Jugosllavia nuk ekziston, keshtu qe per te arritur qellimet e veta hoqi edhe termin. Pra qe e keqja e madhe e dekades se kaluar te mos ekzistoje de jure, te pakten sa te mbyllen plaget e hapura.
Pas tre vitesh shohim e bejme, mendojne ata. Perse pas tre vitesh? Pikerisht sepse i duhet kohe. Pikerisht sepse e shohin qe edhe Kosoven qe duan ta mbajne me cdo kusht (pasi cdo gje tjeter u iku), nuk mund ti rregulloje punet e veta brenda tre viteve. Kosova mezi po arrin ne kompromise per te filluar ngritjen e institucioneve te pavarura shteterore, qe do te jene themelet e shtetit te ardhshem te pavarur. Keshtu Serbia sa te rrezikoje kot me kot me nje referendum tani, ku nuk i dihet rezultati, mendoi qe kete loje (pra referendumin) ta luaje pas tre vitesh, ku mesa shihet ka me teper mundesi se Kosova qe te fitoje pike dhe     perkrahje ne arenen nderkombetare. Deri tani, une personalisht nuk kam degjuar ndonje lider europian qe te flase Pro shperberjes se Jugosllavise. Pra ose eshte nje loje e dyshimte e Beogradit, ose ndonje presion i SHBA-se, ku dihet qe tymi i del e vone.




*illiriani01*
Deputet
Posts: 118
(3/29/02 10:38:16 pm)
Reply 
si vjen bashkimi shqiptar

nuk e dij pse (jo perse, per perset) po iu duket ky gur nen rrota (unioni serbi-malzi), kur dihet se eshte gur nen rrota te karroces se tyre, qe sa ia ndalin e ua lene bujte, kthehen si corgashet, sa po behemi sa nuk po behemi bashk. Ky term jugo-sllav, qe dikujt po iu dukka i madh si gogol, ka filluar te vdes me mbylljen e kufijve slloven.

Perkundrazi serbise nuk i duhet kohe per tu rimekembur nga milloshi ne koshtunice, sepse e njejta bagel eshte dhe askush nuk sheh ndonje perspektive as per vetveten e tyre, e lere me te ndikoje negativisht ne pavaresine e Kosoves. Ajo karroce serbe e ka gurin nen rrota ne Merdar (sotpersot), e Kosova nuk eshte ne karroce, po ne Trenin e Kohes se shek.21 drejt europes dhe guralecat nuk mund ta ndalin.

Serbia e ka kuptuar (jo tashme vdekjen e atij emri), por qe nga lufta me sllovenine e kroacine, kur ishin mbreteri te bashkuara, sepse ato tri mbreteri percaktonin termin jugosllavi, por, qe nen ate term shfrytezuan hegjemonine mbi tjeret, derisa iu rrotullua karroca e tyre ne Kosove, kur hasi ne shkemb, sepse Kosova ishte historikish fund i perandorive: turke (1389) e sllave me 1999!

Loja serbi-malzi eshte nje tjeter qellim, se kemi dicka atje edhe Malzia ka shume toka te huaja dhe patjeter duhet te krise pushka e lirise shqiptare edhe atje. Sado qe Malzia (mali i zi), perdore lidhjet perendimore, nuk jane kthjelluar synimet ende, per ate edhe neglizhon politika nderkombetare ta afirmoje shkeputjen e saj.

Malzia nuk mund te qendroje metutje nen ambrellen e krajlave, por vetem nen diktatin imperatorive! 




*reflektim10*
Deputet
Posts: 114
(4/3/02 7:29:20 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

"Shqiperia eshte vendi qe i ofron gjithcka Perendimit, me shume se fqinjet. Nje pozite te favorshme gjeografike qe mund te sherbeje per instalime ushtarake, nje popull me ndjenja miqesie te theksuara ndaj US dhe Perendimit (asnje nga fqinjet nuk ka simpati per US), resurse natyrore te bollshme qe jane joshese per investitoret e ketyre vendeve. Shqiperia eshte nyje e trafikut te mallrave duan apo nuk duan perendimoret. Vecanerisht Italia ka interesa madhore ne Shqiperi dhe jo me kot viziten e pare cdo kryeminister shqiptar e ben ne Rome."

Alb, kam shkeputur nje pasazh nga ty jo pa qellim. Shume nga pohimet e tua jane me shume deshira se realitet. Po i marr me radhe pohimet 


""Nje pozite te favorshme gjeografike qe mund te sherbeje per instalime ushtarake, nje popull me ndjenja miqesie te theksuara ndaj US dhe Perendimit (asnje nga fqinjet nuk ka simpati per US),"

Shqiperia nuk u perfshi ne listen e vendeve qe do te jene ne pranimet e ardhshme, e pra kjo tregon qe rendesia strategjike e Shqiperise ne syte e Perendimit nuk eshte ajo qe perfytyrojme ne.

"resurse natyrore te bollshme qe jane joshese per investitoret e ketyre vendeve". 

ku jane pra keta investitoret e huaj qe na qenkan joshur nga resurset tona se kemi 12 vjete qe i presim. Vetem batakcinjte e jugut te Italise dhe Greqise vijne per te bere pare te pista ne Shqiperi. Asnje investitor srioz nuk eshte afruar dhe eshte e kuptueshme. Krahaso shifrat nga investimet e huaja me parate qe vijne nga emigrantet. Per vitin 1998 shifra e investime te huaja ishte rreth 50 milion USD ndersa parate e emigranteve   ishin rreth 500 milion USD. Ky raport eshte disi me i ngushte per vitin 2000 per shkak te disa privatizimeve po perseri te ardhurat nga emigracioni jane dukshem me te ndjeshme. Pra niveli i investimeve te huaja ne Shqiperi eshte shume i ulet dhe kjo tregon mungese interesi per investime nga te huajt

"Vecanerisht Italia ka interesa madhore ne Shqiperi dhe jo me kot viziten e pare cdo kryeminister shqiptar e ben ne Rome."

Eshte e vertete qe Italia ka interesa ne Shqiperi pasi si vend fqinj me ne ka vite qe eshte pre e trafikut nga brigjet shqiptare. Po fakti qe viziten e pare cdo kryeminister shqiptar e ben ne Rome tregon te kunderten. Eshte Shqiperia ajo qe eshte ne nevoje dhe jo Italia, ndryshe do te ishte cdo kryeminister italian qe viziten e  pare do ta bente ne Shqiperi




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1512
(4/3/02 8:46:28 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Ju lutem shume,

ju lutem shume,

tema eshte si vjen bashkimi i trojeve tona.


Permbajuni ju lutem.

Le te diskutojme per ide KONKRETE.

A jemi te gjithe dakort qe rruga Durres-Kukes eshte e nje rendesie te vecante?

A do te afronte bashkimin futja e euros ne RSH?

A ka shoqata te perbashketa kulturore?
Pse nuk ka?

Sa here ka bere ndeshje Vllaznia apo ku SK Tirona ne Kosove?

Apo skuadrat kosovare ne RSH.

Jane projektet konkrete qe do te na bashkojne . 




*reflektim10*
Deputet
Posts: 117
(4/3/02 10:31:51 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Nuk besoj se euro perben ndonje faktor te rendesishem bashkimi. Faktori euro do te ishte kuptimplote ne rast se do te kishte nje shkalle integrmi dhe ndervaresie midis ekonomise se Shqiperise dhe asaj te Kosoves. kesaj i thone ta kapesh nga bishti. 


E para fare Kosova ende nuk ka ekonomi ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales (ende nuk ka filluar procesi i privatizimeve, dhe ceshtja e pronesise). Ajo mbahet me parate e kosovareve jashte, dhe me ndihmat Shqiperia ka nje strukture ekonomike shume primitive qe ka ende nevoje per reforma te thella strukturale, jo per kozmetike

Si ne Shqiperi po ashtu edhe ne Kosove egzsiton ne nje mase te konsiderueshme ajo qe quhet ekonomia e zeze ose informale e cila eshte pengese per zhvillim ekonomik te vendit           

Prandaj ideja se euro mund te jete nje nga faktoret e bashkimit me duket paradoksale. Futja e nje monedhe te perbashket nuk eshte thjesht veprim simbolik por nje proces i gjate ekonomik dhe kete e tregon pervoja e Bashkimit monetar evropian

Sic eshte permendur edhe nga te tjere duhet te fillojme me rruget.

Psh Durres - Prishtine. Meqe eshte veper infrastrukture duam s'duam do hyje shteti ne loje mirepo shteti shqiptar eshte krejtesisht i diskredituar dhe i korruptuar. Atehere pyetja eshte si mund te organizohet nje iniciative eficente private qe mund te kontribuoje ne disa pika si

1 Mbledhjen e fondeve
2 rekrutimin e specialisteve te kualifikuar per hartimin dhe zbatimin e projektit
3 perpjekjen per te hartuar nje fare kontrate me qeverine shqiptare si dhe me organet qeverisese te Kosoves per te ndjekur zbatimin dhe financimin e projektit hap pas pasi 

te gjitha keto pika qe permenda mbeten thjesht utopi ne mungese te nje organizate solide dhe efikase qe do te kanalizonte deshiren, perpjekjet dhe kontributin tone dhe te shume shqiptareve te tjere qe kane nje minimum shqiptarizmi ne gjak 

Edited by: reflektim10 at: 4/3/02 10:34:26 am




*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 1520
(4/4/02 2:48:03 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Po mire po sikur ti benim nje propozim te hapur te gjitha shoqatave shqiptare ne bote qe te vendosnin ne programet e tyre :

Ndihmen per rrugen psh

Nuk e di a keni lexuar ato qe kam shkruar me siper per euron.

Une nuk shof asnje te keqe.

A eshte e realizueshme eshte tjeter gje.

Ekonomia kosovare eshte ne kaos ne krahasim me ekonomine gjermane, por problemi i pronesese se tokave nuk ekziston.

Sigurisht qe ka probleme te medha legjislative e te pronave ish-shteterore dhe problemi i Mitrovices, por kjo nuk eshte aspak pengese per zhvillimin e shtreses se vogel dhe te mesme.

RSH hoqi doganat me Maqedonine.

Po me Kosoven?




*llokumi*
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(4/8/02 10:26:35 pm)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

Comment pouvons nous nous unirs alorsq que nous avons des putes albanaises sur les routes europeennes?




*konservatore*
Deputet
Posts: 160
(4/12/02 9:51:10 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

llokumi

Ke ngaterruar gjuhen me duket!

Bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare nuk vjen ne frengjisht. 




*tirana*
Ekonomist
Posts: 1094
(4/13/02 9:52:05 am)
Reply 
Re: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare

RSH e hoqi doganen me Maqedonine qe te lehtesoje punen e kryekrimineleve biznesmene komuniste ne afaret e tyre

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje!
bashkimi vjen duke filluar nga njhoja e vete shqipetareve per tojet e veta. ka shqipetare qe thone qe kosova apo cameri nuk eshte e jona, thon ai kosovari e jo ai shqipetari, thon ca shprej "cam pa din e pa iman" keto lloje shprejsh e mendimesh nuk na sjellin bashkim, por vetem percarje. regullimi fillon duke kritikura e korrigjuar veten ne radh te pare, pastaj te presim nga te tjeret, duhet ta njohim veten si shqipetare ne radh te pare e pastaj te na njohe komshiu, se cilet jemi ne. te njohim ne vellezerit e moterat tona jo te na i dregoje bota cilet jan. e shume e shume te tjera qe i kemi then me pare, e mos ti perserisim. gjithe keto vuajte qe po vuajm tani tua tim per faleminderit te kuqve :b :b :b qe po qeshin me ne  :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:   e qe i shtremojne turinjte kur themi shqiperia emadhe e bashkuar:n :n :n 
me shume respekt 
eda

----------


## kosovar

*Si të bëhet bashkimi komëtar?*

Gjithë nga ajo që lexova deri tash, mendoj se Konservatore ka dhënë argumente shumë të rëndësishëm. Ajo ka numëruar disa komponente që ndikojnë në bashkimin e një kombi. Në vijim do t'i përmend edhe unë disa:

1.
Për bashkimin e një kombi faktorët dominant janë institucionet e vendeve që duan të bashkohen. Ato duhet të përgadisin strategjine e bashkimit kombëtar, sepse bashkimi është dhjetë herë më i vështirë se sa ndarja (psh: Çekia dhe Sllovakia). Duhet caktuar saktësisht mënyrën e realizimit. Për mua ekzistojnë vetëm dy mënyra:

*a) - me luftë

b) -  me mjete politike dhe ekonomike të cilave u paraprinë strategjia e i përcjell  integrimi shpirtëror i një kombi të ndarë.*
-----
a) Opsioni i luftës. Me luftë, tash për tash,  shqiptarët nuk mund ta bëjnë bashkimin kombëtar. Kjo ka munduar të bëhet vetëm gjatë luftës çlirimtare të Kosovës, por formacionet ushtarake të shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk mundën ta çlirojnë Kosovën më forca të veta. Sikur të kishte ndodhur kjo mrekulli, atëherë ne vetë kishim vendosur se a do ta ruanim regjimin kufitar në mes të Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës Pra ky opsin ka dështuar.

Pyetje më veti është se ku ishte Ushtria Shqiptare!


b) Pa zhvilluar luftë, opsioni politik dhe ekonomik janë komponente që obligojnë apo detyrojnë faktorët ndërkombëtarë të pranojnë bashkimin e një kombi. Shembulli tipik dhe i fundit në Evropë është Gjermania. Institucionet gjermane punuan gati 50 vjet për bashkimin e tyre. Në momentin kur  konsideruan se janë shumë të fortë politikisht, e aq më tepër ekonomikisht, ata problemin e bashkimit kombëtar e shtruan para faktorëve të jashtëm dhe me argumenete të pakundërshtueshme ia arritën qëllimit t'i bindin edhe aleatët por edhe kundershtarët e tyre siç ishtin  BRSS.


Beshkimin Kombëtar, me opsionin politik dhe ekonomik për kushtet tona, e mendoj në këtë mënyrë:

*1.

Nga institucionet e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës duhet saktësisht të definohet; çka kuptojmë apo duam të kuptojmë me Bashkim Kombëtar, në mënyrë që të përgaditet strategjia:*

a) - Bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Kosovën, ndërsa  pjesët tjera t'i sakrifikojmë. Në dukje e çuditshme, por kush kërkon shumë metet me pak apo me hiq.

b) - Bashkimin e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës në fillim e më vonë edhe të viseve të tjera.

c) - T'i caktohet saktësisht roli që duhet luajtur Shqipëria si shtet  sovran dhe Kosova nën protektorat. 

d) - Të dihet roli që duhet të luajnë edhe viste tjera si: shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, Malit të Ti, Kosovës Lindore, Çamëri dhe në fund diaspora.

e) - Të dihen skatësisht miqtë (përkrahsit) dhe kundërshtarët e jashtëm që mund të ndihmojnë dhe pengojnë Bashkimin e shqiptarëve. 

Kjo ishte ana strategjike,

*2. 

Ana politike sipas meje do t'i përfshinte këto fusha:*

a) - Lidhjen gjeografike; ndërtimi i akseve rrugore jo vetëm Durrës- Prizren, por edhe modernizimi i rrugës me Maqedoni (Iliridë) - kalimi kufitar në Qafë Thanë. Modernizimi dhe lidhja e aksit rrugor Shkodër- Ulqin. E njejta gjë vlen edhe për rrugën Kakavi- Janinë. Nga ana tjetër lidhja ajrore Tiranë-Prishtinë ekziston, ajo hekurudhore nuk është as në imgjinatë.

(Me prioritet është rruga Durrës-Prizren për shkak të fluksit të madhë të shqiptarëve nga Kosova që gjinden në Evropën Perëndimore. Për këtë mirë ka thënë Konservatore, duhet siguri, sepse njerëzit edhe në parajs nëse nuk ka siguri nuk shkojnë.)

b) Integrimi i menjëhershëm i dy Korporatave Energjetike: derisa Shqipëria ka të zhvilluar sistemin e hidrocentraleve Kosova ka të zhvillluar sistemin e termocentraleve. 

c) Shtypit dhe medijave elektronike tu bëhet e ditur se çdo shkrim apo çfarë do propagande që shpreh dallimet artificiale në mes të pjesëve të ndyshme të trojeve shqipare është e denueshme dhe antikombëtare. Tu jepet përparësi shkrimeve dhe propagandes që i afron shqiptarët mes veti.

d) Të dihet saktësisht se çka duhet importuar e çka do të mund të eksportonim. Psh: Fusha e Kosoves, Rrafshi i Dukagjinit dhe Fusha e Myzeqesë sigurojnë bukën për të gjithë shqiptarët. 

*3. 

Integrimet shpirtërore (mbështes plotësiht mendimin e Konseravtores - Dita)*

a) Integrimi i menjëhershëm i sistemeve shkollore që nga shkolla fillore deri te niveli më i lartë (akademia).

b) Njohja mes veti dhe sa më shumë martesa të përziera (po jo me hile). Kur vlonjati të thot se i ka dajtë në Besian (Llap) e vushtrriasi të thotë se i ka dajtë në Korç apo Berat, apo Gjirokastër.... 

c) Këmbimi i turistëve dhe njohja gjografisë së tokave shqiptare. (jo të dëgjojmë intelektualin e Shqipërisë të pyet, a është fashat i madhë Kosova, sikur dikur).

d) Organizimi i pushimeve verore për nxënës dhe student nga Kosova në Shqipëri. Organizimi i mbrëmjeve të ndryshme (mbrëmjeve të maturës së nxënësve nga Kosova me ata të Shqipërisë dikund në bregdetin shqiptar etj...)

e) Të organizohen sa më shumë takime sportive të sporteve të ndryshme. Nëse sportistët e Kosovës ende nuk janë të pranuar ndërkombëtarisht, askush nuk na pengon të imagjinojmë kupa të ndryshme. Sportistëve më të shquar nga Kosova tu lëshihen pasaportat shqiptare dhe të integrohen në ekipet e ndryshme të seleksionimeve kombëtare të Shqipërisë. 


f) Të punohet strikt në tolerancen fetare e cila mund të marrë përmasa të padeshirueshme në të ardhmën. 

Shkurt, integrimi shpirtëror dhe kulturor të ngritet në piedestal.

*- Të gjitha këto duhet t'i përgadisin ekspertët e fyshave përkatës

- Duke ditur se ekonomit e të dy vendeve janë të dobëta, rolin dominant duhet ta luajë  diaspora, përdrisa ka nevojë atëdheu për te. Këtu mendoj në rolin ekonomik.

- Përgaditjen e bëjnë institucionet, të cilat obligojnë të gjitha partitë që në një moment të caktuar mund te gjinden ne pushtet se askush nuk guxon të ndryshoj strategjinë e përgaditur që më parë.

- Kur të zhvillohen të gjitha këto deri në atë nivel, nga ku kthim prapa s'ka, parlamentet e dy vendeve të dalin me propozim për organizimin e një referendumi gjithëkombëtar për bashkim...

- Paraprakisht duhet të njoftohen shtetet (miqtë) që e përkrahin këtë bashkim, por edhe të njoftohen shtetet që mund të mendojnë se ky bashkim bëhet në dëm të tyre.*  

_ Nuk di sa ia kam dalur të mos i përseris gjërat që të tjerët mund t'i kenë cekur!_

----------


## Sokoli

*DUKE KULTIVUAR BREZA!*

----------


## tear-drops

mendimi im qeshte qe nuk mund te flitet me per nje shqiperi te madhe sepse po perdorim termat te cilat kane shekuj qe i nxisin serbet dhe greket. bashkimi vjen vetvetiu ne rast integrimi ne Komunitetin evropian. ska as kufij,dhe ka levizje te lire te njerezve, kapitalit, mallrave sherbimeve. 
nuk mund te mendohemi te bashkohemi jashte evropes. nuk do rrikthehemi ne shekullin e 19. mund te integrohemi ekonomikisht dhe ndoshta Kosova do filloje te na japi mesim et mire se si behen zgjedhjet ne rregull e si ndertohet shteti.  zhvillimi ekonomik i te dyja paleve dhe krijimi i mundesive per shkembime tregtare do ishte e vetmja zgjidhje. sa per planin politik e shikoj teper te parealizueshme. mos harroni mentalitetin tone qe secili do te sundoje. mos them qe shqiperia ka dhene kaq shum prova per sultanizmin e politikaneve, por edhe ne Kosove politikanet u duken sa u moren vesh pa nderhyrjen e steinerit. keshtu qe i nderuar anton mos hap tema te tilla sepse jane ca si teper nacionaliste edhe me kujtojne serbine e madhe apo megali idene. ajo qe eshte ebre gabim ne histori do rregullohet kur te integrohemi ne EU.
pershendetje
t-d

----------


## Akulli

Pershendetje,
Me behet qejfi sinqerisht kur shof kaq shume mendime dhe diskutime ne kete teme kaq delikate qe njekohesisht dhe enderr e lashte e shqiptareve. Kjo tregon se ka interes ne drejtim te ceshtjeve kombetare dhe se nuk dime te merremi vetem me politike ;-)
Pa u zgjatur shume une desha te mbeshtes mendimin e *tear-drops* persa i perket shfaqejs se *idese se bashkimit kombetar*. 
Edhe mua me duket se ajo ide nxitet nga serbet dhe greket me qellimin e vetem te destabilizimit te shqiperise dhe pse jo, shuarjen nga harta te ketij shteti. Nje sere qellimesh te tilla greqia i paraqiti haptas dhe ne massmedian e saj, ne muajt e nxehte te fillimvitit '97. 
Keto jane mendime dhe enderra qe do te mebten pergjithmone ne leter. Kjo per faktin se (po perdor terma popullore) shqiptaret e shqiperise, shqiptaret e maqedonise dhe shqiptaret e kosoves, kane jashtezakonisht shume gjera te dnryshme nga njeri tjetri.
Pervec gjerave te perbashlata si gjuha, traditat, zakonet, flamuri etj, ne aspektin mendor dhe arsyetues, ka ndryshime rrenjesore.
Menyra e arsyetimit te cdo lloj situate eshte komplet ndryshe, gje kjo qe ne rast bashkimi do krijonte probleme drastike, ne fushen, politike, administrative dhe shoqerore, dhe kjo si me Shqiperine e Jugut ashtu dhe me te veriut.
Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret e shqiperise ishin gjithmone ne piedestal per mbare popullsine shqiptare jashte kufijve administrative te shqiperise. Porse me hapjen e bllokut lindor dhe "vershimin" e shqiptareve ne perendim, pas shume bashkepunimesh "te pafrytshme" si ne tregetine e paster ashtu dhe "underground" shqiptaret e shqiperise kane filluar te cilesohen si "delja e zeze" nga shqiptaret e vendeve te tjera. N.q.s. ka rene rasti te takohesh e bisedosh me shqiptare me banim ne Evrope (Gjermani, Zvicer, Skandinavi, etj) kupton se shume gjera kane ndryshuar. Pjesa derrmuese e tyre ne bisedat e thata me vendasit perdorin termat :_"Jam nga Kosova, Jam nga Maqedonia"_ jo se dun te mnohojne kombesine, por sepse duan te largojne sadopak "sikletin" e pergjigjes Jam nga Albania.
Gje te cilen dhe ne e kemi provuar mbi kurriz sesa e veshtire eshte te mbushesh mendjen dikujt per pafajesine tende si person pjese e nje shoqerie "famekeqe".
Ka dy gjera te vogla qe une shof ne kete drejtim:
*1. Bashkim i plote, nji shtet administrativ, social dhe politik.*
*2. Bashkim i kufezuar, pa prishje pushtetesh administrative, shoqerore, sociale.*
Ndersa e para me duket komplet e parealizueshme, pasi nuk shof asnji te mire tjeter pervec rritjes se siperfaqes se vendit, por per fat te keq nji shtim extrem te madh te pasigurise, vellavrasjes, kaosit dhe mosmarreveshjeve.
E dyta me duket pak me afer realitetit, por duke marre parasysh gjendjen aktuale te shteve dhe perfshirjen e plote te shqipatreve te maqedonise ne strukturat e atij vendi, edhe kjo eshte e parealizueshme.
Une mendoj se ne mund te shofim nji veprim te tille ne horizont, vetem atehere kur ne vend te turpit do e kemi per nder te theme : *Jam shqiptar*..
Uroj sinqerisht qe kjo dite te vije te pakten dhjetevjecarin e dyte te milleniumit..
Pershedetje
Oni
*Akulli* & *pAliOkiLl*

----------


## Anton

Tani ,

sy fjale per parafolesit.

Nje here jam shume i cuditur per ato mendime sepse vihet ne dyshim Bashkimi ose quhet ai nje proces i qe i duhet lene kohes vjen vete etj etj.

E dyta kjo nuk eshte tema.

Kush jane te mira dhe te keqijat e Bashkimit mua me duket teme absolutisht absurde , por le te hapim nje teme tjeter diskutimi.
Ju lutem, se ne hapim nje teme dhe diskutojme per gjithcka.

Ketu eshte tema:

Si vjen Bashkimi ?

Dhe sa me konkretisht.

kosovar ka bere nje analize dhe propozime te gjithaneshme.

Qe mendoj se duhen diskutuar te gjitha me rradhe.

Une po e filloj me kendveshtrimin  politik:


Per mua sot detyra themelore e cdo shqipatri qe i thote vetes
nacionalist eshte te jape ndihmesen e tij per te arritur pavaresine e
Kosoves.

Qellimi afat mesem i cdo nacionalisti shqiptar eshte Bashkimi i RSH me
Kosoven.

Kur te kemi arritur keto qellime e te kemi ndertuar nje shtet normal
demokratik shqiptar atehere do te mund ti drejtohemi zgjidhjes se
problemeve te shqiptareve ne Maqedoni dhe ne Greqi e ne Mal te zi e
ne Serbi.

Problemi i shqiptareve ne Maqedoni per mendimin tim zgjidhet pa
derdhur asnje pike gjak , zgjidhja me e mire sot per sot derisa te
arrijme aty dy qellimet e tjera strategjike duhet te jete arritja e
barazise kushtetuese ndermjet popullsise shqiptare dhe maqedonase.

Qellimi strategjik mendoj te mos te jete shkaterrimi i Maqedonise e
bashkimi i tokava te banuara nga shqiptaret por krijimi i nje
konfederate shqiptaro-maqedonase.

Por mbi te gjitha detyra e cdo nacionalisti shqiptar eshte ulja e
ndikimit grek ne RSH , bile duhet ta themi hapur se mbas 1997 RSH
eshte nje koloni e fshehte greke.

Ky eshte problemi me i madh qe kane nacionalistet sot ne RSH, plus
problemet me ata pseudonacionalistet qe e shperdorin nacionalizmin.

I takon partive politike te djathta qe te behen perfaqesuese te
nacionalizmit shqiptar, por ato nuk mund ta luajne ate funksion ne
rast se jane te percara. 

Mendimi eshte sa i thjeshte aq i parealizueshem:

Nacionalizmi shqiptar do te arrije te shkoje ne nivelet te atij te
Rilindjes vetem ne rast se forcat e djathta do te arrijne te
bashkohen ne nje parti te vetme me djathtash PD-s.

Une gjithmone kam parasysh Heroin tone Kombetar ne shtratin e vdekjes
kur i kerkon dashamiresve te thyejne shkopinjte nje nga nje e me pas
te thyejne disa shkopinj te gjithe bashke.

Mire shqiptaret ne pergjithesi, por pse shqiptaret qe i thone vetes
te djathte e nacionalista nuk e kane kuptuar kete amanet te Heroit
tone Kombetar Gjergj Kastrioti?

(marre nga nje koment i imi http://www.geocities.com/sosalbania/antonkom.html)

----------


## tear-drops

e para bashkimi i Kosoves me Shqiperine eshte praktikisht i pamundur. 
te dyja vendet kane zhvillime shume te ndryshme dhe po ndjekin rruge tjeter. Kosoves i mbetet te japi prova nese mund te jete e pavarur, nese eshte e pergatitur per kete gje, ( edhe pse mendimi im eshte qe te kete kete status derisa te krijohet eksperienca e nevojshme per drejtimin e shtetit) zgjidhja e statusit final do varet nga aftesite e liderave politike ne drejtimin e shtetit dhe ndertimin e institucioneve te qendrueshme qe nuk do kene fatin e atyre tonave. dhe kjo mbetet per t'u pare.
shqperia nga ana e saj nuk ka klase politike te afte ta drejtoje shtetin. askush nuk eshte i interesuar qe te ecim perpara dhe per mendimin tim e djathta siideologji nuk egziston fare. ne shqiperi mungojne balanca e majte e djathte sepse faktikisht asnjera pale nuk ka asgje te perbashket me keto drejtime politike. 
u intereson vetem te marrin pushtetin pa paraqitur asnje lloj alternative. hej u beme 12 vjet demokraci edhe shiko se ku kemi katandisur me keq se ne 90. e kjo nuk i falet asnjeres pale as tjetres.
per t'ju kthyer analizes perderisa ne jemi ne nej varferi te skajshme, me nje situate politike teper te pastabilizuar. mungon siguria nuk shihet asnje drite e gjelber per stabilizimin e institucioneve apo te shtetit ligjor.  Kosova ka shancet e veta qe te eci perpara nesh dhe do vije nej kohe qe ndoshta ne do perfitojme prej saj. ajo naton e ka aty, ct integrohet ne Nato, 
pretektoratin nderkombetar e ka, sigurine e ka, do terheqi investitoret edhe do ta shikojme em ca bumi do eci.
ndryshimi jone rrenjesor eshte qe kosovaret e duan vendin e tyre. neve duam vete ta shkaterrojme, ata jane punetore neve duam te na vine paret ke goja edhe mundesisht te mos punojme fare.
e kush do ta lejonte nje vrime te zeze 10 milioneshe mu ne mes te evropes? ata nuk po bejne dot zap nacionalistet sllave, edhe shqiptaret duhen.

integrimi ekonomik eshte e vetmja menyre bashkimi jo formal. dhe kjo vetem pasi te pakten te jemi stabilizuar, 
nga pikepamja e zhvillimeve politike kemi dekada qe jemi ndare dhe duam sduam secili ka rruge te ndryshme.

me fal anton por nuk jam dakort me ty per arsyet qe i permenda.
t-d

----------


## Dita

Eshte hapur edhe nje teme tjeter mbi Identitetin Kosovar.

Ka shkruar edhe Albo tek tema qe kam hapur une mbi Ceshtjen shqiptare ne Kosove.



E kam vrare mendjen keto dite nese dhe si do te mund te pergjigjesha nese me pyesnin nese ekziston identiteti kosovar.


Nese do te pyeteshin shqiptaret ne Kosove, besoj se do te shfaqeshin dy prirje:

*1.*qe jemi shqiptare dhe si rrjedhim duke u perkufizuar si te tille do te jemi dakord me idene e bashkimit me Shqiperine

*2.* qe jemi kosovare, pra duke nenkuptuar ne menyre te tille nje deshire per t'u paraqitur si te vecante nga shqiptaret.


Duhet te kemi parasysh se te dy keto prirje jane reale, dhe me besoni e dyta ka marre nje ngjitje duke u nisur qe prej vitit 1999.

*Cilet jane faktoret qe kane shtyre ne kete drejtim?*
Une mendoj si me poshte:


-  Krimet qe kryen banditet shqiptare me urdher dhe me porosi nga SHIK-u i Shqiperise neper shtepite e kosovareve

-  rrembimet qe iu bene vajzave shqiptare ne Kosove dhe dergimi i tyre per te plotesuar tregun  prostitucionit ne perendim

-  rrembimet e personave, futja e elementeve te mafies nga Shqiperia me qellim te percaktuar - pervec perfshirjes se tregut te Kosoves edhe perkeqesimit te figures se shqiptareve te Shqiperise ne Kosove. Per perkeqesimin e figures se shqiptareve te Kosoves ne Shqiperi ishin kujdesur per vite me radhe organet e Sigurimit te Shtetit qe e vazhdonte veprimtarine e vet ne bashkepunim dhe per llogari te UDB-se. Fatmiresisht kjo pershtypje ka ardhur duke u permiresuar qe prej 1999.

- Destabiliteti i jashtezakonshem politik ne Shqiperi, mungesa e theksuar e rendit dhe e forces se shtetit mbi popullsine.
Tmerret ne politiken shqiptare, metodat e eliminimit fizik qe fatkeqesisht jane perhapur gjeresisht dhe ne Kosove dhe qe kane cuar ne shuarjen e zerit te disa intelektualeve atdhetare e demokrate qe kane dhene shume per Kosoven.
Frika se Kosova mund te bjere ne duart e banditeve dhe greko- e serbofileve qe drejtojne Shqiperine.


Pra te jemi te ndergjegjshem se figura jone si shqiptare Shqiperie pavaresisht mirenjohjes se jashtezakonshme qe ushqejne shqiptaret e Kosoves per ne, eshte *e rrezikuar.*

Duhet te luftojme qe kjo te mos ndodhe me tej. Perndryshe eshte ne rrezik dhe qellimi yne i madh, ai i bashkimit real (qe vjen me pare se ai formal).



Ne analizen e mesiperme u mundova te marr vendin e nje shqiptare Kosove dhe te paraqes gjendjen aty.


Nese do te shikoja me nje sy te paanshem, sic do te bente nje evropian(e) (qe besoj se ka syte me te ftohte ne kete bote!) do te shikoja se keto levizje ne qendrimin e dy pjeseve te popullsise shqiptare ne te dy anet e kufirit jane dicka reale. Nese do te beja pjese ne ate pjese dashamirese qe ka ndihmuar ne clirimin e Kosoves, do ta thoja fjalen time: Kini kujdes o shqiptare! Beni me shume per njeri-tjetrin!
Per kete do te thoja se i duhet ditur shume per nder veprimtarise se Michael Steiner, shefit te ri te misionit te UNO-s ne Kosove. Puna e tij deri tani ka ndikur ne reduktimin e percarjes ne mes te faktorit shqiptar, ne permiresimin e rendit dhe venien nen kontroll te krimit.


Nese do te beja pjese ne palen dashakeqe qe ne te gjithe koherat ka punuar kundra ceshtjes shqiptare, do te rrija e heshtur, nuk do te thoja asgje, do ta lejoja madje veprimtarine dhe perhapjen e mafies shqiptare ne Kosove, sepse do ta shikoja si nje potencial te madh per te minuar perpjekjet madhore per Bashkimin Shqiptar.



Kosovar ka sjelle shembullin e ndarjes se Cekise e Sllovakise.



Une do te sillja shembullin e ndarjes se faktorit gjerman ne disa shtete ne Evrope.

Ne fund te Luftes se Pare Boterore u bene perpjekje ne Austri me grupe te ndryshme nacionaliste per te bere bashkimin me Gjermanine. Nderkohe qe kjo, permes traktave te paqes ne te cilet u vendos dhe krijimi i shtetit Austriak pas renies se perandorise dhe ndarjes nga Hungaria, ishte nje mase e ndaluar.


Dhe kjo deshire per bashkim vinte edhe pse Austria dhe Gjermania prej shekujsh kishin pasur nje rrjedhe krejt tjeter ne histori. 


Shembull tjeter. 
Ai i tirolezeve jugore (apo Südtiroler) qe sot ndodhen nen Italine. Edhe fati i tyre u percaktua me perfundimin e Luftes se Pare Boterore. Austria me pas deri ne shpalljen e Republikes se Dyte ne vitin 1955 nuk pati mundesine te kujdesohej sic duhej per fatin e austriakeve qe mbeten nen Itali. Nje mashtrim i metejshem erdhi gjate kohes se nazizmit dhe bashkepunimit te nje pjese te mire te ketij faktori tirolez me strukturat naziste. Mendohej se do te arrihej bashkimi i madh me Gjermanine dhe Austrine, nderkohe qe Hitleri i kishte rregulluar me pare punet me Duce-n dhe e kishte varrosur ceshtjen tiroleze njehere e pergjithmone. Tirolezet rane viktime e besimit te tyre tek vellezerit me te medhenj dhe luftuan me se koti ne frontet e shumta ne lindje te Evropes, perfshi edhe Rusine.
Austria me pas, pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore beri shume per te permirusuar statusin e tirolezeve ne Itali. Per njefare kohe ka pasur dhe nje si lloj ngrirje dhe nje acarim ne marredheniet me shtetin italian. Meqe nderrimi i kufijve ishte i pamundur, u arrit me e mundshmja, nje province autonome brenda territorit italian. Me kete tirolezet mbeten te kenaqur, per arsye se ata kerkesa madhore qe ishte mbuluar nga zhgenjimi i shpresave ne vite, nuk qendronte me ne plan te pare. Ata kishin arritur dhe kishin lejuar integrimin brenda Italise.

Nese sot pyet nje tirolez jugor se cfare e ndien veten se je: nje Austriak apo nje Italian, pergjigja do te ishte: *Une jam Tirolez Jugor.* Pra ata e kane krijuar identitetin e tyre dhe sot perfaqesohen ne parlamentin evropian me deputete te vet.

Bashkepunimin me Austrine e kane te madh - partite vendase si te majtat ashtu edhe te djathtat bashkepunojne me simotrat e tyre ne Austri- megjithate ata flasin se nuk jane austriake.




Pra duhet vrare mendja mire kur flasim per bashkim. 


Se pari duhet te sheshojme ndasite dhe secili prej nesh te mundohet te krijoje dhe te zgjeroje rrethin e miqve dhe te njohurve me pjestare te popullit tone ne anen tjeter te kufirit.

Projekti me arsimin do te ishte shume i mire. Une ate ne postimin tim te meparshem e kam paraqitur ne planin universitar, por mendoj se duhet te zhvillohet ne te gjitha nivelet e arsimit, ne njehsimin e sistemit arsimor, ne zhvillimin e nje programi te perbashket qe te mundesoje pergatitjen me nivel ne te anet e kufirit qe nga klasa e pare fillore deri ne programe pasuniversitare.



Mendimet e tjera qe ka sjelle Kosovar jane me shume vlere dhe ndoshta sic propozon dhe Antoni do te na duhet t'i diskutojme vec e vec sesa qendrojne.



Por edhe nese bashkimit i dalin pengesa, kjo eshte dicka qe nuk duhet te na tute perpara dickaje akoma me te rendesishme, qe eshte *PAVARESIMI i KOSOVES*.

Ajo qe ka frike Evropa duket se eshte forcimi i faktorit shqiptar dhe fqinjet tane paraqesin si gogol mundesine e bashkimit ne nje shtet te vetem. Dhe me kete ne goje mundohen te pengojne pavaresimin e Kosoves.

Ka shume mundesi sipas mendimit tim qe nese vjen dita ne te cilen do te diskutohet vertet ne nje tryeze nderkombetare per Kosoven e Pavarur te vihet si kusht qe Kosova dhe Shqiperis te mos bashkohen dhe per kete te firmosin perfaqesues te shtetit shqiptar dhe perfaqesues te Kosoves.

Nese kjo ndodh, atehere perseri mos tutemi. Qellimi paresor eshte largimi perfundimtar i Kosoves nga juridiksioni serb, apo gjithcka tjeter qe ka mbetur nga lidhja me ish-Jugosllavine (qe tanime as si term nuk ekziston).

Qellimi paresor eshte dhe duhet te mbetet ky. Kosova si shtet i pavarur do t'i kete me pas mundesite e hapura dhe Shqiperia do ta kete deren e hapur per te.


Une e kam thene edhe ne postimin tim te meparshem, bashkimi formal eshte i veshtire, por per bashkimin real mund te punohet fare mire.
Per kete bashkim real Kosovar eshte shprehur shume qarte.

----------


## Dita

Po vendos ne kete teme edhe nje artikull qe eshte publikuar ne muajin mars tek Frankfurter Allgemeiner Zeitung dhe qe une ne ate kohe e vendosa tek Temat e Shtypit te Dites.

Qe ne ate kohe shkruajta se meritonte te vendosej pikerisht nen kete teme: Si vjen bashkimi kombetar?, e prandaj dhe sot po e spostoj ketu.




---------------------------------------


*konservatore*
Deputet
Posts: 139
(3/21/02 12:07:31 pm)
Reply



*Frankfurter Allgemeiner Zeitung - BE dhe Ballkani!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne kete artikull preken tema me interes per ne si shqiptare duke filluar me diskutimin per ceshtjen akoma te pazgjidhur te statusit perfundimtar per Kosoven ashtu sikurse (ne hije) edhe marredheniet e Shqiperise me BE dhe shpresat per nje integrim te mundshem. 
Eshte nje artikull kritike ndaj poltikes se pavendosur te Bashkimit Evropian ne Ballkan.

Ju ftoj ta lexoni dhe ne deshiren tuaj qendron dhe komentimi i tij.


_Tema: Integrimi ne BE (ne rubriken Problematike shqiptare)
dhe
Tema: Si vjen bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare (ne rubriken Ceshtja Kombetare)
preken nga diskutimi i ketij artikulli._


---------------

*Ofensive ne Ballkan*


Nga *Matthias Rüb*


Tashme Evropa ka filluar nje ofensive te sajen ne Ballkan. Ne fund te qershorit BE do te marre nga NATO komanden e misionit te paqes ne Maqedoni. Ne fund te ketij viti OKB do ti kaloje pergjegjesine per policine nderkombetare ne Bosnje-Hercegovine BE-se. Evropianet mbajne ne Kosove postet kyce ne administraten e OKB; po keshtu trupa e paqes KFOR po merr gjithnje e me shume pamjen e nje organizate evropiane. Nen trajten e te ngarkuarit te larte me politiken e jashtme dhe ate te sigurimit te BE, Solana, Evropianet arriten te merrnin ne dore patronazhin ne procesin e krijimit me te ri ne Ballkan, me emrin Serbi dhe Mal i Zi.

Vrulli i ri ne politiken evropiane ne Ballkan ka te beje me shume me veshtiresite e jashtme se me nje bindje te brendshme. SHBA po bejne gjithnje e me shume te qarte, se ato kerkojne nje pakesim drastik te angazhimit ushtarak ne Ballkan: Ushtaret dhe diplomatet amerikane qe prej sulmeve terroriste te 11 shtatorit nevojiten ne menyre urgjente ne pjese te tjera te globit. 
Te caren qe do te krijohet ne Ballkan do te duhet ta mbushin evropianet  kush tjeter, fundi-fundit Ballkani eshte pjese e Evropes.

Kjo ceshtje ngre nje pyetje tjeter, ate nese Evropa sot eshte e pregatitur per kete sfide. Politika e ndjekur ndaj Balkanit qe prej vitit 1991 eshte nje histori deshtimesh tragjike. Me shume se 10 vjet me pare nderkohe qe vendi perrallor jugosllav, ku deri pak kohe me pare te gjithe popujt duhet te jetonin ne vellazerim e unitet u gjend perpara te vertetes se hidhur te perpjekjeve serbe per te vene ne dore pushtetin, perfaqesuar keto perpjekje nga komunisti i shnderruar ne nacionalist, Milloshevic dhe faktit te pashmangshem te shperberjes, ministri i jashtem i Luksemburgut beri thirrjen: Kjo eshte ora e Evropes!
E megjithate ajo nuk qe ora e Evropes. Pervec perpjekjeve te pareshtura diplomatike per te mbajtur ne kembe nje strukture qe edhe vete po kerkonte shperberjen, evropianet nuk arriten te ndermerrnin asgje tjeter. Eshte e kuptueshme se SHBA iu deshen nje kohe e gjate, derisa arriten te konceptonin se per Perendimin e vetmja menyre per te mundesuar zbutjen dhe shuarjen e konflikteve te ketij lloji ishte perdorimi i mjeteve ushtarake.
Pasojat jane te ditura: Kontinenti evropian, qe pas mbarimit te konfrontimit midis lindjes dhe perendimit, kishte filluar ringritjen tashme e unifikuar, perjetoi katastrofen me te rende te shkaktuar prej njerezve qe prej mbarimit te Luftes se II Boterore: Qindramijera njerez, ne pjesen derrmuese te tyre, civile, mbeten te vrare, miliona u debuan nga trojet e tyre; qytete dhe rripa te tere tokesore mbeten te demtuar kaq rende, saqe rindertimi i ekonomive kombetare perkatese do te zgjase me dekada te tera.

Gjendja sot paraqitet ndryshe. Demokracia ka zene vend kudo ne Ballkan, duke perfshire se fundmi edhe Serbine. Ne kete menyre zvenitet dhe rreziku i lufterave ndershteterore, kjo per faktin se demokracite pergjithesisht nuk jane te prirua te zhvilllojne luftera kundra njeri-tjetrit. Megjithate nacionalizmi dhe tendosjet midis kombeve nuk jane dicka e tejkaluar; per kete arsye trupat nderkombetare te paqes sikurse edhe ekspertet police nderkombetare do te vazhdojne te jene prezente ne Bosnje, Kosove dhe Maqedoni  e nese jo amerikane, atehere evropiane.

Deri me sot ende mungon nje strategji kyce per Ballkanin e cila do te shfrytezohej ne kendveshtrim afatmesem ne ringritjen e ekonomive dhe kendveshtrim afatgjate ne vendosjen e paqes politike. Nje strategji te tille nuk arriti ta zhvilloje as i shume lavderuari per shpetimin e Jugosllavise, Solana.
Ceshtja e mbeshtetur ne faktin e dukshem se Serbia dhe Mali i Zi kane marre rruge te ndryshme ne zhvillimin e tyre dhe se shteti i perbashket eshte shperbere, vazhdon te mbetet e pazgjidhur. Sqarimi i saj u shty per nje kohe te mevonshme. *PO kjo gje po ndodh edhe me Kosoven; atje bashkesia nderkombetare mundohet te beje veshin e shurdhet ne lidhje me ceshtjen e statusit perfundimtar te provinces qe pas shperberjes te republikes federale jugosllave eshte me urgjente se kurre.* Por ndryshe nga situata menjehere pas perfundimit te luftes ne Bosnje-Hercegovine ne 1995, sot loja e dyanshme mes nje Edhe..Edhe dhe Shtyrjes ne Kohe nuk con perpara ne rrugen drejt stabilitetit. 
Ceshtjet e pazgjidhura te statuseve perfundimtare perkundrazi pengojne zhvillimin, sepse ne vend te investimeve te verteta domosdoshmerisht urgjente pas privatizimit te vonuar te ndermarrjeve shteterore, vendet mbeten akoma te lidhur pas ndihmave financiare.

Frika e evropianeve nga nje copezim i papermbajtshem i Ballkanit nuk eshte me e justifikuar. Sepse vijat ne rere tashme jane percaktuar: Nuk do te kete Serbi te Madhe, Kroaci te Madhe, Bosnje te vogel, Maqedoni te vogel e as nje Shqiperi te Madhe.
Megjithate ne Kosove e Mal te Zi perfundimi i mosmarreveshjeve eshte akoma larg; ndoshta drejt tij mund te coje vetem instrumenti i Referendumit. Eshte jashte cdo dyshimi fakti se shumica shqiptare e popullsise se Kosoves e gjendur para nje referendumi do te vendoste per nje republike KOSOVE, e pavarur nga Beogradi. Ne Mal te Zi rezultati i nje referendumi nuk do te ishte kaq i parashikueshem, sepse popullsia ne kete ceshtje mbetet e percare.
Ne kete situate BE-se si ndermjetes do ti duhej te shtynte drejt vendosjes se kushteve te pershtatshme per zhvillimin e nje referendumi ne Mal te Zi ne veren e ketij viti, sikurse edhe te detyronte venien ne zbatim te rezultateve te ketij referendumi, cilatdo qofshin ato.

Deri me tani formula evropiane per Ballkanin ishte: Mos i merrni seriozisht kufijte, duke filluar me ato qe deshironi te ngrini me shtetet perqark jush. 
Por afrimi i shteteve te Ballkanit me BE do te zgjase akoma edhe shume vite, ndoshta dekada te tera. Deri atehere koncepti i mbeshtetur mbi zgjidhje te pershtatshme per momentin, do te pengoje stabilizimin afatgjate te Ballkanit. 
Duhet pranuar se procesi i zgjerimit te BE impenjon sasi te jashtezakonshme energjish politike, financiare dhe intelektuale.
Por pa ide te reja ofensiva me e re ne Ballkan rrezikon te mbetet perseri e pasuksesshme per evropianet.


*Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, 20.03.2002, Nr. 67 / Seite 1*

----------


## kosovar

*Këtu më poshtë po i përseris  disa pika që kanë qenë të postuara edhe në Albasoul lidhur me  temën:

Si ta bëjmë Shqipërinë Etnike, opo bashkimin komëtar?*

Për ta bërë Shqipërinë Etnike çdo politikan shqiptar, apo subjekt politik duhet të jap përgjigje në këto çeshtje për të definuar interesin kombëtar, si para elektoratit në Shqipërinë Etnike, ashtu edhe para faktorit nërkombëtar. Pra politikanët shqiptarë, kur është në pyetje gjendja në trojet shqiptare, duhet të flasin haupr e pa maska, sepse kemi këto probleme :

1. Kemi Shqipërinë kombëtarisht të cunguar. 

2.  Kosovën jopërfundimisht të çliruar (veriu i Kosovës me Mitrovicën e ndarë)

3. Kosovën Lindore nga të huajtë të sunduar. 

4.  Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kombëtarisht të pakonsoliduar.
 (Edhe pas luftës së UÇK-së dhe marrëveshjes së Ohrit, shqiptarët e Iliridës mebetën me shumë probleme nëpër këmbë-sidomos lufta e pamshirshme (politike e shpesh edhe me plumba) që momentalisht shqiptarët e atjeshëm që jaë duke bërë  mes veti).

5. Çamërinë e harruar

6. Shqiptarë në Mal të Zi kombëtarisht të paemancipuar.

7. Shqiptarë në Turqi të asimiluar 

8. Diasporën në Perëndim jo mirë të organizuar. 

-Jam i  bindur se me koordinimin  e këtyre pikave nga një qendër kompetente gjithëkombëtare e cila në bashkëpunim me institucionet shtetërore (Shqipër, Kosovë dhe Këshilli koordinues i Partive politike shqiptare ne Iliridë) edhe pse me vështirësi të madhe qëllimi përfundimtar do të arrihet. 

NB : Disa parafolës kanë shrehur brengën e tyre se a do të jetë Kosova e aftë që tu tregojë ndërkombëtarëve se e meriton pavarësinë. Kosova aftësinë e saj e ka treguar që moti, por pikërisht ajo aftësi është duke penguar dhe munduar Bashkësinë Ndërkombëtare. Ndjenjen që jemi shqiptarë dhe që jemi një komb nuk na e ka zbehuer për 100 vite me radhë : as Serbia e Krajlit, as Jugosllavia e Titos e as Serbosllavia e Milloshit. Prandaj, ndërkombëtarët mund të rrinë në Kosovë sa të dojnë, por kurrë mos të mendojnë se ndjenjen për të qenë shqiptarë do të na e zbehin. Vetëm qëdrimi zyrtar (i prapshtë) i Nënës Shqipëri mund të na dëmtojë, por jo edhe të na  zbraps sepse ëmbësinë dhe dashurinë e njeri-tjetrit si komb i njejtë tashmë  e kemi shijuar.

 Dikush tha se në shtetet perëndeimore po deklarohemi si kosovarë e jo si shqiptarë. Unë them se kjo është e përkohëshme dhe nuk është e vërtetë se këtë e bëjmë që të dallojmë nga shqiptarët e Shqipërisë, përkundrasi neve shqiptarëve të Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi në këto shetete na njihnin si jugosllavë, sepse kshim pasaporta jugosllave dhe një numër i kosovarëve i posedon ende këto pasaporta. Pra ne deklarohemi se jemi nga Kosova, Maqedonia për tua ngulur në mendje të huajëve se Kosova nuk është Serbi.

 Problemi më  madhor për ne do të jetë çeshtja e Çamërisë dhe Kosovës  Lindore (Preshevë, Bujanovc, Medvegjen frokësohem të them, por e kemi humbur, sepse elementi shqiptarë është zvogëluar shumë ashtu siç është zvogëluar dhe asimiluar elemnti shqiptar në Çamëri).

Te Shqiptarët e Malit të Zi mendoj se rol të rëndësishëm luan fakti që shumica e kuadrove janë të shkolluara në Kosovë, por elementi fetar duhet të luaj rol të madh që këwsaj radhe duhet të vijë nga Shqipëria. Një tjetër rol të rëndësishëm duhte të luajnë edhe shqiptarët (malësorët) që gjinden në USA. 

*Pavarësia e Kosovës* :_ Kjo do të bëhet sikur dielli që lind dhe perëndon. Por problemi për ndërkombëtarët është se të gjitha trojet shqiptare që kanë qenë në ish-Federaten Jugosllave gjenerojnë kah Kosova, sepse kanë dy lidhje shumë të forta me te : siç janë martesat e përziera dhe shkollimi i tyre që është bërë dhe po vazhdon ende në institucionet shkollore të Kosovës. Mu për këtë fakt, ata ia kanë varur Kosovës në qafë Kosovën Veriore me pyetjen e heshtur: doni Kosovën me Kosovën Veriore, apo doni Kosovën me ndonjë pjesë të çnukur nga viset tjera shqiptare, por pa Mitrovicën Veriore?_

Integrimin e parë mbarëshqiptarë unë e shoh te integrimi i arsimit dhe këmbimi i arsimtarëve. Nëse një policë të Kosovës nuk mund ta vendosim, tash për tash, në Shkodër apo Vlorë, mund ti nominojmë arsimtarët atje, e arsimtarë shkodranë apo vlonjatë në Kosovë. E njëjta gjë të bëhet me kuadrot nga lëmi i kulturës në të gjitha fushat. 

Në institucionet e mjeteve elektronike (RTK etj..) do duhej punësuar më shumë gazatarë, nga Shqipëria, sidomos spikerë që flasin shqipën më mirë dhe më ëmbël se ne shqiptarët e Kosovës.

----------


## Anton

po mire propozime dhe ide ka mjaft.


Politikisht ne fakt nuk deshiroj te diskutoj se kur nuk jane te zot te dajthtet te bashkohen ndermjet tyre as qe me shkon ndermend se do te ndodhe ndonje here qe partite politike do te ulen ndonje here e te perpunojne nje strategji e program kombetar.( qe do te ishte ne fakt nje gje elementare, por...)

( vetem dicka nuk po me rrihet pa thene:

Kosovar ke harruar se RSH eshte koloni greke sa te jene komunistat ne pushtet)

Tani te kalojme ne nje ide konkrete te thjeshte, por te pamundur.
( ne fakt aq te thjeshte e te realizueshme sa nuk di )

Eshte ajo ideja ime per ate fondin apo fondacionin.
(une pata menduar te quhej " E Ardhmja", por z. Myrtaj me te drejte mendon qe te quhet Fondi i Shkollave Shqip)

Nje Fondacion me te vetmin qellim :

Te ndihmoje shkollat shqip kudo.

Si mendoni?

----------


## kosovar

> _Postuar ne fillim nga Anton_ 
> *po mire propozime dhe ide ka mjaft.
> 
> 
> Politikisht ne fakt nuk deshiroj te diskutoj se kur nuk jane te zot te dajthtet te bashkohen ndermjet tyre as qe me shkon ndermend se do te ndodhe ndonje here qe partite politike do te ulen ndonje here e te perpunojne nje strategji e program kombetar.( qe do te ishte ne fakt nje gje elementare, por...)
> 
> ( vetem dicka nuk po me rrihet pa thene:
> 
> Kosovar ke harruar se RSH eshte koloni greke sa te jene komunistat ne pushtet)
> ...


-----

Anton,

Më heret kam thënë: Paraprakisht duhet të nënshkruhet elaborati i strategjisë së Bahkimit Kombëtar nga të gjithë përfaqësuesit relevant shqiptarë, të cilët në asnjë mënyrë nuk guxojnë të devijojnë çeshtjen themelore të bashkimit me të ardhur në pushtet. 

Nëse Shqipëria është koloni greke, që ndoshta ke arsye të thuash kështu, atëherë na thuaj si ta bëjmë Shqipërinë.

----------


## Anton

A te them te verteten:

prej asnje me te vertete prej asnje prej atyre shqipetareve qe sot kane poste e tituj nuk pres asgje e as nuk i kerkoj gje sepse e kane tregu veten se kush jane.

(shembulli me i qarte jane zhvillimet e fundit ne Maqedoni , po pjellim nje parti te re)

Une do te deshiroja qe te punohej per projekte te qarta dhe konkrete.

A jemi te zot ti ndihmojme nje shkolle?

Nuk ka nevoje per heroizma. 

Po jap nje shembull te thjeshte :

Provoni kerkoni te gjeni informacion per universitetet shqiptare!?

Asgje nuk do te gjeni , asgje pervec disa faqeve qesharake e primitive ne internet.

Ne Athine me kane treguar se studiojne ne univesitet rreth 300 studenta shqiptare.
A kane nje shoqate?

Bashkimi nuk eshte dicka abstrakte, perkundrazi.

----------


## Bel ami

Para disa ditesh ketu ne shtetin ku jetoj une ne USA,erdhi nenkryetrai i Parlamentit Maqedonas.Nje shqiptar ne dukje,ne fjalor,por kure ne gjak.
Kur e degjoja si fliste me aq admirim per shtetin maqedonas mu kujtua nje pasazh nga nje shkrim i Cajupit  e shkeputur nga "Klubi i Selanikut:
* Po si nuk the nje fjale per Shqiperine more beu yne* 
Ndersa une thoshja me vete :
* Po si nuk the nje fjale per universitetin e Tetoves more gjak-prishur* 
Ky person qe na pasqyronte Shqiptaret ne Parlamentin Maqedonas asnjehere ne fjalen e tij nuk e zuri ne goje ceshtjen e shqiptareve atje,gjuhen,universitetin,te drejten e  punes,barazine etj.
Mu duk sikur ishte zedhenesi i Qeverise Maqedonase apo si ndonje i huaj qe as e njeh se ku bie Shqiperia.

Nga fundi i mbledhjen u ngrit nje bure i moshuar dhe patriot nga Korca.Ky plaku i moshuar ne vitin 99 udhehoqi nje komision per mbledhje ndihmash per Kosoven dhe ariti te mbledhe 300.000 $ si dhe te ndertoje nje shkolle ne Kosove (Drenice).
Ja cfare i tha ky plak i mencur,ndonese pa arsim te mjaftueshem perfaqesuesit te Shqiptareve ne Parlamentin e Maqedonise;

-Andej nga Veriu i Shqiperise,burat e dheut kendonin nje kenge lufte ... _  Me ta e mbi ta_   ndersa ju deputetet Shqiptare te parlamentit Maqedonas kendoni  _ me ta e ndene ta_ ,turp tju vije....

Ju solla kete shembull te jetuar per tju kujtuar se bashkimi kombetar vjen atehere,kur cdo Shqiptar pa perjashtim punon me mish e me shpirt vertete per bashkim dhe jo per nje tabllo fallco ne syte e botes.Po nuk punuam vete per tja aritur bashkimit,mos kujtoni se mund te bashkohet ndonjehere Shqiperia,edhe nese vullneti nga jashte mund te jete me i madh se kure.

----------


## Anton

Shembull i perkryer.

Bashkimi fillon nga vetja.

Ne na duhen projekte konkrete e jo vetem aksione ne raste akute.

Na duhen projekte afatgjata dhe afat shkrurta.

Une kam hedhur idene e krijimit te fondit per shkollat shqip.

----------


## Butterfly

Lexova shume gjera ketu ne forum,dhe shume ide ,shume ruge shume shkolla etj etj ,
 do doja qe te ju tregoje se kur te beje kete pyetje para disa vjetesh te gjithe shume thjeshte benin pergjigje se ja si vjen bashkimi jone ME LUFTE PRA, lufterat u bene ne Kosove e gjithe viset tjera ,por bashkimi nuk erdhi ,une  hyra ne luften e Kosoves dhe ne lufterat tjera sepse mendoja se do te jete Lufta e cila do te beje bashkimin Kombetare,por u gabova .
 Por tani di nje gje se edhe lufta me pushke ne dore nuk e ben bashkimin , une mendoj se ne luften duhet ta vazhdojne dhe mos dorzohemi qe tani ,por do duhet te zgjedhim ruget institucionale, pra se pari ato te afrimit te interesave tona dhe me interesat e me te fortit ne bote e me i forti dihet SHBA-te do duhet qe te fitojme sa me shume miq per Kombin tone , dhe do doja qe Kosova dhe Shqiperia te dalin me kerkese para Botes kerkese kjo e miratuar nga Parlamentet e tyre se ne Populli Shqiptar kerkojme Ndryshimin e kufijve pa dhume ne nje Konference Ballkanike te Paqes. 
  Punet tjera te rugeve etj do te regullohen shume shpejte  :buzeqeshje: .
 Eshte koha kur duhet te kerkojme haptas dhe me vendosmeri BASHKIMIN  e Kombit dhe Tokes SHQIPTARE.

Ky eshte tani mendimi im .

----------


## kosovar

Sa më shpejt të dalim para botës me kërkesën për bashkim kombëtar aq më mirë për të gjithë, sepse nuk themi asgjë më shum a më pak, më mirë a më keq, se sa atë që ne e kemi në gjak, të cilën gjë të gjithë bota e di. 

Pra vetëm po i gënjejmë ndërkombëtarët e ata po bëjnë digjestimin e gënjeshtrave tona!

----------

